# Das Image des Angelns?



## allrounder13 (8. November 2010)

Hallo Angelfreunde,
Mir ist etwas interessantes aufgefallen.
Ich habe bemerkt dass die Leute die ich kenne recht unterschiedliche Meinungen zum Angeln haben. zum einen meine oma, die es für brutal hält die fische mit dem haken zu quälen. sie versteht denn sinn vom angeln in heutiger sicht nicht, wo zb. viele Fische zurückgesetzt werden.
mein opa ist etwa derselben Meinung, wenn ich ihm erzähle ich hätte einen fisch gefangen, und ihn zurückgesetzt meint er ich wäre ja gar kein richtiger angler. mein onkel unterstützt mich, denn er hat auch früher geangelt.
der rest der famielie versteht nicht was ich am angeln finde, und hält es für langweiliges "wurmbaden".
In der schule weiß meine klasse dass ich angel.
den meisten ist es völlig egal, und andere schauen sich aber ab und zu mit mir ein angelheft an und interessieren sich für die schönen fetten karpfen etc.
allerdings muss ich mir auch manchmal etwas blöde und lahme sprüche anhörn... man kann sich diese ja denken.
und dann gibt es noch flüchtige bekannte, die wenn sie zB. anglehefte in der wohnung sehen interessiert sind über mein hobby, und es schön finden dass sich jugendliche in der freien natur beschäftigen statt nur in der bude vorm fernseher zu versauern.

Das wären meine erfahrungen die ich gemacht habe, wie man anglern begegnet, und was die leute vom angeln halten.
jetzt würde mich interessieren wie ihr das seht.
wie begegnet man euch als angler?
werdet ihr manchmal doof angemacht oder schonmal interessiert gefragt?
ich freue mich eure erfahrungen zu hören! 

gruß
lukas


----------



## Algon (8. November 2010)

*AW: Das Image des Angelns?*



allrounder13 schrieb:


> wie begegnet man euch als angler?
> werdet ihr manchmal doof angemacht oder..............


Nein, noch nie. Aber evtl. sieht man das im Norden toleranter. 



allrounder13 schrieb:


> ........ oder schonmal interessiert gefragt?


LEIDER ja. ab dem 5ten nervt es aber.

MfG Algon


----------



## porbeagle (8. November 2010)

*AW: Das Image des Angelns?*

Ist ganz Unterschiedlich meistens wollen die Leute wissen was machst du mit dem Fisch ist der Tot hinterher macht das nichts wenn man Ihn wieder zurück setzt?

Bisher konnte ich immer ganz gut alles erklären.Hat sich alles aufgeklärt als ich aus Island kam stand dann jeder da und wollte Fischfilet.
Gibt auch Fragen wieviel Bier nimmste mit|uhoh: haste einen Grill dabei?Was bei Regen auch beißen die da?
Aber ansonsten ist alles in Ordnung.


----------



## Brikz83 (8. November 2010)

*AW: Das Image des Angelns?*

Hab noch nie erlebt, dass jemand mein Hobby schlecht oder brutal fände....Wenn dem so wäre sollte er aber besser Vegetarier sein, sonst muss er das mit mir ausdisskutieren denn das wäre sonst heuchlerisch. Wenn ich allerdings erzähle dass einige meiner Angelkollegen die Fische wieder zurücksetzen, wird darüber sehr oft hergezogen, dass das Blödsinn sei und völlig sinnlos. Um ehrlich zu sein war ich da in meinen Angleranfängen nicht anders, je mehr man allerdings mit c&r anglern zusammen ist, um so normaler ist das ganze und man kann die Motivation dafür nachvollziehen.


----------



## lukas1995 (8. November 2010)

*AW: Das Image des Angelns?*

Hi,
ich bin 15 und kenne das sehr gut!!!:r
Auch ich muss mir oft so dumme  Sprüche anhören!
Aber zum Glück gibt es in meiner Klasse noch einen der angelt, sodass wir schon einmal zu zweit sind!#6

Grüsse
Lukas1995


----------



## allrounder13 (8. November 2010)

*AW: Das Image des Angelns?*

Es freut mich ja dass nicht alle komisch angeschaut werden oder so.
scheint wohl eher ein phänomen in der schule und unter jugendlichen zu sein...
find ich sehr schade.
aber wenn man zu mehreren anglern in der klasse ist ist das natürlich toll.
ein paar aus meinem verein sind auch alle in einer klasse, die hams bestimmt richtig gut...


mfg lukas


----------



## goolgetter (8. November 2010)

*AW: Das Image des Angelns?*

Wurde damals deswegen in der Schule auch eher belächelt.
War mir aber ehrlich wurscht. Angel seit meinem 5. Lebensjahr, damals immer bei meiner Oma in den Ferien und das Interesse daran hat sich die Jahre über natürlich noch gesteigert.

Lass die Anderen ruhig quatschen.

Wichtig ist doch das es Dir spaß macht.

Heute sind die Meinung großteils positiv. #h


----------



## daci7 (8. November 2010)

*AW: Das Image des Angelns?*

Moin moin,
ich hab in meinem Bekanntenkreis noch keine "schlechte Erfahrung" in der Hinsicht gemacht. Viele können meine Motivation halt nicht verstehen, genauso wie ich weder verstehen kann wieso man sinnlos in der Gegend rumlaufen sollte noch jemals den tieferen Sinn vom "Shoppen" verstehen werde :q

Allerdings herrscht in meinem Bekanntenkreis auch eine 100%ige Abneigung gegen C&Rer...

#h


----------



## Udo561 (8. November 2010)

*AW: Das Image des Angelns?*

Hi,
was meinste was ich mir hier auf dem Campingplatz anhören muss wenn ich jeden Fisch zurück setzte .
Da so ziemlich jeder Camper gerne grillt und ganz scharf auf Zanderfilet ist versteht niemand das ich nie mal einen mitnehme.
So bekomme ich immer zu hören das man nicht angeln gehen muss wenn man keine Fische entnimmt , das wäre zeit Verschwendung und überflüssig.
Ist mir aber so ziemlich egal wie andere über mein Hobby und über mein Handeln denken 


Gruß Udo


----------



## paul hucho (8. November 2010)

*AW: Das Image des Angelns?*

ich wurd noch nie blöd angemacht! 
naja, bis auf wie kann man angeln, ist doch langweilig? aber ist ja nur ne frage..
sag dann immer nur man muss es erlebt haben!


#h


----------



## olaf70 (8. November 2010)

*AW: Das Image des Angelns?*

Die meisten Leute bei uns stehen der Angelei mit einer eher zum positiven neigenden Gleichgültigkeit gegenüber. Auf richtig ablehnendes Verhalten bin ich noch nie gestoßen. Das liegt aber glaube ich an meiner eher ländlich geprägten Umgebung und daran, daß bei uns fast jeder fünfte Einwohner im Angelverein ist, daher haben sehr viele Leute einen direkten oder indirekten Bezug zum Angeln.
Früher beim Motorradfahren bin ich wesentlich öfter mal blöd von der Seite angemacht worden.
Wer sein Hobby nur nach dem Image aussucht tut mir leid.


----------



## Der Pilot (8. November 2010)

*AW: Das Image des Angelns?*

Super Thema Allrounder 13#6 (jetzt14?:q).

Ich mache mir oft Gedanken darüber. 
Als erstes möchte ich sagen, daß es super für unsere Jugend ist zu angeln, weil ich denke , daß wir auf diese Weise hoch qualifizierte Nachwuchsnaturschützer bekommen.
Das braucht unser Land sicher viel mehr als Hobby- Wochenendornitologen für die der Naturschutz an der Wasseroberfläche und montags aufhört.

Ich habe mir in über 30 Jaren angeln viel Bullshit anhören müssen. Leider vor allem in Deutschland. 
Ich durfte 3 Jahre in Canada leben und habe erlebt, daß es dort zum guten Ton gehört zu angeln. Es war sogar normal angelnde Frauen (ohne Begleitung!) am wasser zu treffen. 

Ich habe heute viele scandinavische Kollegen für die es völlig normal ist zu angeln, ja sogar toll.

In userem schönen Land durfte (oder mußte) ich schon ganz im Norden (Yeah!), aber auch im Süden, Westen und jetzt im Osten wohnen. Dabei habe ich (für mich) fest gestellt, daß man besoners im äussersten Norden und Süden und auch im Nordosten sehr anglerfreundlich ist. Aber immer (und das gilt auch für den Westen) weniger in den Städten als auf dem Lande.

Im große und ganzen habe ich das Gefühl, daß unser Hobby immer mehr Akzeptanz erhält, weil es irgendwie wieder "cool" wird draussen zu sein und weil viele vielleicht erkennen wie weit sie unserem Ursprung entrückt sind.

Wichtig in unserem Lande ist, daß wir uns mit all unserer Liebe, Leidenschaft und Passion zur Angelei vor allem als Naturliebhaber zeigen.


----------



## el-roberto (8. November 2010)

*AW: Das Image des Angelns?*

die meisten aus meiner klasse findens langweilig und verstehn nicht, warum ich mich dafür interessiere. is mir aber egal ich spiel eben kein counterstrike oder WoW und geh dafür angeln. meine freundin hat sich inzwischen damit abgefunden.ihr bleibt ja auch nichts anderes übrig^^. ich fahr meistens mit nem kumpel angeln und wenn wir am wasser sind, werden wir oft von den etwas älteren bürgern, die spazieren gehen, gefragt, wie wir angeln und womit und warum und so weiter....und dann gehts meistens los mit: "ach ja, damals, als wir noch jung waren...."   nach 2-3mal wirds dann schon nervig weil ich ja zum angeln und nicht zum erzählen ans wasser gefahren bin...


----------



## brokel87 (8. November 2010)

*AW: Das Image des Angelns?*

.......


----------



## allrounder13 (8. November 2010)

*AW: Das Image des Angelns?*



Der Pilot schrieb:


> Super Thema Allrounder 13#6 (jetzt14?:q).
> 
> Ich mache mir oft Gedanken darüber.
> Als erstes möchte ich sagen, daß es super für unsere Jugend ist zu angeln, weil ich denke , daß wir auf diese Weise hoch qualifizierte Nachwuchsnaturschützer bekommen.
> ...



genau, jetzt 14 :vik:
Es freut mich dass dir das thema gefällt!
und es freut mich genauso dass es schon so viele antworten gab. das thema scheint vielleicht wirklich nicht schlecht zu sein...

mfg lukas


----------



## Rheophilius (8. November 2010)

*AW: Das Image des Angelns?*

Hallo,

im Allgemeinen ist die Ablehnng auch einer tierschutzgercht durchgeführten Freizeitangelei eine emotionale Einfärbung des Denkens, welche eine sachliche und objektive Bewertung nicht ermöglicht.

Natürlich dient Angeln heute nicht mehr primär dazu, sich etws zu Essen zu beschaffen. Damit hat der Angler die Freiheit, sich gegenüber gefangenen Fischen grundsätzlich großmütig zu erweisen und nur wenige Fische zu entnehmen, die einbem bestimmten festgelgeten Entnahme- und Verwertungsziel entsprechen,. Das setzt natürlich einen entsprechend sorgsamen Umgang mit jedem Fisch voraus. Fische für die Pfanne zu fangen ist also nicht mehr Hauptziel, aber eben immer noch Teilaspekt des Angelns.

Angeln finden eingltich nur die langweilig, die es noch nie selbst gemacht haben oder sich noch nie unvoreingenommen der anglerischen Praxis genähert haben. Sie kennen nur entsprechende Stereotypen vom wurmbadenden und stielfelfangenden Angler, der nur dann und wann mal einen Fisch fängt und sonst nur wartend am Wasser sitzt und auf den Schwimmer starrt.


----------



## GuidoOo (8. November 2010)

*AW: Das Image des Angelns?*

Genau diese Frage habe ich mir schon mehrfach gestellt.
Auch ich bin Schüler, der einzige Angler in meiner Klasse und habs teilweise echt nicht leicht *Heul *
Nein, ohne Spaß das ewige Vorgehalte Angeln sei langweilig.
Einerseits kann ich`s verstehen. Bitte wer hat in seiner Kindheit nicht am Waser gesessen und eben den Wurm gebadet? Jedenfalls bei uns, in einem Gebiet wo Wasser und ländliche Gebiete dominieren, hatte fast jeder schon mal ne "Angel" in der Hand. Oft blieb es bei denen dann aber aber beim vergeblichen Warten und schon schnell verlor man die Lust.

Heute werde ich fast wöchentlich darauf angesprochen, was denn mein Hobby sei. Beantworte ich nun diese Frage mit: Primär Angeln ! Dann kommt nicht selten ein dummes Gesicht und schon geht die Fragerei los..." Das ist doch total langweilig, du sitzt da mit deiner Angel in der Hand und wartest...!

Ja klar, auch das mach ich mehrmals beim Aalangeln, aber was die meisten Leute vergessen - Es gibt nicht nur passives sondern eben auch aktives Angeln & was sehr viel wichtiger ist, so finde ich, ist doch das DrumHerum. Die Natur und das Abschalten, das sehen die meißten der Verächter gar nicht.

Bei Fragen wie: " Tut das dem Fisch gar nicht weh, wenn du den am Haken hast?" Beantworte ich kackendreist....
"Heulst du auch, wenn du dir die Haare/Fingernägel schneidest?" Klar erkläre ich denen dann auch wie der Körper eines Fisches aufgebaut ist, fals erwünscht und warum es nicht zwingend weh tun muss für ihn...

Eine andere Frage die wirklich oft kommt, nachdem sie gefragt haben, was ich mit dem Fisch mache und dann gesagt habe, dass ich sie wieder zurücksetzte ist:
"Hä? Ja und was ist bitte so toll den Fisch da so an der Angel zu haben?"
Ich finde diese Frage ist schwer zu beantworten, da man es als Außenstehender schwer nachvollziehen kann, was in einem Angler vorgeht, wenn sich ein Fisch den Köder gepackt hat.
Adrenalin, Freude, Zustimmung den richtigen Köder genommen zu haben usw.

Oft genug sage ich dann, sie sollen nicht dumm reden, sondern einfach mal an einem lauen Sommertag mitkommen um eben das DrumHerum zu erleben, denn Angeln ist viel mehr als nur Würmerbaden!

Meistens schaff ich es die "Gegner" vom Guten zu überzeugen


----------



## Brikz83 (8. November 2010)

*AW: Das Image des Angelns?*

is was dran...
Aber ich denke auch dass, das regional sehr unterschiedlich ist. In Rostock (wo ich wohne :q) gehört angeln schon fast zum guten ton...vielleicht nicht in so einer Frequenz wie ich und Angelkolleg es betreiben aber zumindest das gute alte Gelegenheitsangeln. Ich kenne keinen aus meinem Umfeld der nicht zu mindest früher mal geangelt hat. In der Rheklinik in der ich arbeite sagen die Patienten (aus ganz Deutschland) denen ich im Gespräch mal erzähle das ich angel.....das man wenn man hier lebt ja förmlich angeln muss . Damit wären wir wieder bei Stereotypen :q


----------



## allrounder13 (8. November 2010)

*AW: Das Image des Angelns?*



GuidoOo schrieb:


> Genau diese Frage habe ich mir schon mehrfach gestellt.
> Auch ich bin Schüler, der einzige Angler in meiner Klasse und habs teilweise echt nicht leicht *Heul *
> Nein, ohne Spaß das ewige Vorgehalte Angeln sei langweilig.
> Einerseits kann ich`s verstehen. Bitte wer hat in seiner Kindheit nicht am Waser gesessen und eben den Wurm gebadet? Jedenfalls bei uns, in einem Gebiet wo Wasser und ländliche Gebiete dominieren, hatte fast jeder schon mal ne "Angel" in der Hand. Oft blieb es bei denen dann aber aber beim vergeblichen Warten und schon schnell verlor man die Lust.
> ...



|good: Du hast vollkommen Recht!


mfg lukas


----------



## muchti (8. November 2010)

*AW: Das Image des Angelns?*



Rheophilius schrieb:


> ...im Allgemeinen ist die Ablehnng auch einer tierschutzgercht durchgeführten Freizeitangelei eine emotionale Einfärbung des Denkens, welche eine sachliche und objektive Bewertung nicht ermöglicht.



darf i dir dort widersprechen...lebensumstaende bzw. -bedingungen die die ausfuehrung von fischerei (tierschutzgerecht hin oder her) umstaendlich oder gar unmoeglich machen, lassen aus sachlichen gruenden abstand davon nehmen...z.B. kontaminiertes gewaesser, große geographische entfernung zum naechsten fischwasser



Rheophilius schrieb:


> Natürlich dient Angeln heute nicht mehr primär dazu, sich etws zu Essen zu beschaffen.



richtig...primaer ist der fisch ein sportgeraet heutzutage...
kontroverse meinungen zum thema der fischverwertung, sind vor 60jahren allenfalls in der zubereitungsmethode aufgekommen...es ist ein sehr großes luxusgut heute frei zu entscheiden (rechtlicher rahmen außen vor), ob wir mit oder ohne fisch das wasser verlassen...fuer meine ur-oma war es mit 96jahren immer unverzeihlich, wie man gesunde und nahrhafte lebensmittel wieder *wegschmeißen* kann...ein gesichtspunkt, der uns heute nicht allzu haeufig klar wird, nehme i an...allerdings war dies immer ein großer denkanstoß fuer mi und mein handeln, auch mal ueber die gegner der c+r fraktion nachzudenken...

das war also weder ein negatives noch ein positives, sondern ein immer wieder inspiratives erlebnis fuer mi...

und wirklich schlechte erfahrungen im hinblick auf besucher konnte i in den letzten jahren auch noch nicht sammeln...verbale entgleisungen entruesteter rentner und kanufahrer sehe i mal als spontane ausrutscher deutscher reinsprachkultur an (oder meines blinkers |rolleyes)

gruss marco


----------



## Darth-Bob (8. November 2010)

*AW: Das Image des Angelns?*

Viele  assoziieren bei uns Angler mit denen, die an ein ca. 200qm Forellenpuff an der Bundesstrasse rumkaspern.
Meine Schwester hält es für Komplette Zeitverschwendung, da Zeit Geld ist (Bänker halt).
Meine Ex fand es Schade so viel zurückzusetzen (warum geschont, wenn es nicht essbar ist).
Viele ältere glauben das Angler asozial sind, da man mit Arbeit Geld für Essen verdienen kann, diese lassen sich aber z.T. überzeugen wenn die von der Hegearbeit hören.


----------



## micha84 (9. November 2010)

*AW: Das Image des Angelns?*

Hey



in meine Familie sind fast alle angler so hat man bei einem Familienfest fast immer was zu erzählen. Aber es stimmt schon das in Deutschland das Lobby von den Anglern nicht arg gross ist vorallem diese Naturfutzis gehen einen auf den senkel. 
Wir haben hier an der Donau richtig schöne abschnitte dürfen aber nur von einer Seite befischen weil auf andere Seite die Eisvögel brühten, da kann man Sonntags morgen immer beobachten wie trotteln von Naturschützer durch das grass stapfen erstmal alles niedertrampeln dazu noch rumschreien dan eine 40M hohe Leiter hinterher scheleppen. Die dan mit voller Wucht gegen den Baum donnern und dan die Eier von dem Eisvogel abmessen, wiegen und beschriften und dieganze Daten rumschreien als ob die alleine auf der Welt wären. Das ganze dauert 2-4 Stunden und die Vögel in dem Gebiet sind total gaga und brauchen halben Tag bis die blicken das die Trotteln weg sind. Naja hat nichts mit Image von Anglern zutun aber ich wollt es mal erzählen.


----------



## Rheophilius (9. November 2010)

*AW: Das Image des Angelns?*

Hallo,

seit wann brüten Eisvögel denn in Bäumen...


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (9. November 2010)

*AW: Das Image des Angelns?*



allrounder13 schrieb:


> meine oma, die es für brutal hält die fische mit dem haken zu quälen. sie versteht denn sinn vom angeln in heutiger sicht nicht, wo zb. viele Fische zurückgesetzt werden.


 


allrounder13 schrieb:


> mein opa ist etwa derselben Meinung, wenn ich ihm erzähle ich hätte einen fisch gefangen, und ihn zurückgesetzt meint er ich wäre ja gar kein richtiger angler.


 


Brikz83 schrieb:


> Wenn ich allerdings erzähle dass einige meiner Angelkollegen die Fische wieder zurücksetzen, wird darüber sehr oft hergezogen, dass das Blödsinn sei und völlig sinnlos.


 


daci7 schrieb:


> Allerdings herrscht in meinem Bekanntenkreis auch eine 100%ige Abneigung gegen C&Rer...


 


Udo561 schrieb:


> was meinste was ich mir hier auf dem Campingplatz anhören muss wenn ich jeden Fisch zurück setzte .


 


GuidoOo schrieb:


> Eine andere Frage die wirklich oft kommt, nachdem sie gefragt haben, was ich mit dem Fisch mache und dann gesagt habe, dass ich sie wieder zurücksetzte ist:
> "Hä? Ja und was ist bitte so toll den Fisch da so an der Angel zu haben?"


 

Find ich sehr interessant, was die nicht angelnde Bevölkerung so denkt...
Ach, ich vergaß, das sind ja alles verkappte Hobby-Ornithologen, grüne Öko-Spinner und außerdem der wahren Natur vollkommen entfremdet...

Ganz anders als WIR! |rolleyes


----------



## Seefliege (9. November 2010)

*AW: Das Image des Angelns?*

|wavey:

Das Ansehen des Angelns in der Öffentlichkeit hat hauptsächlich mit unserem Erscheinungsbild, Auftreten und Verhalten gegenüber den nicht angelnden Passanten sowie den Fischen zu tun. C&R ist ne Sache, die die meisten Nichtangler nicht nachvollziehen können, da sie sich nicht mit dessen Intentionen beschäftigen und auskennen. Die Argumente, welche Kohlmeise eben so schön gesammelt hat, lassen sich mit ein wenig Agitation und Information relativ leicht entkräften. Ich lasse es mir auch gegenüber Nichtanglern nicht nehmen, C&R als Hegemaßnahme dem Fischbestand gegenüber darzustellen. Auch wenn hier Einige onboard nicht dieser Meinung sind, sollten wir das Thema in der Öffentlichkeit so verkaufen. Ansonsten pinkeln wir uns doch gegenseitig an's Bein ... #d C&R fängt bereits bei einzelnen Fischen an, die zurückgesetzt werden. Dafür gibt es auch "vernünftige" Gründe (sowie unvernünftige). Die Unvernünftigen sollte man vllt. in der Argumentation untergewichten. Das Proklamieren eines reinen C&R kommt sicher bei vielen Nichtanglern nicht an ... Es zwingt uns ja keiner, uns selbst zu bezichtigen. Ich stelle die Sache meistens so dar, dass ich die Fische zurücksetze, die ich nicht mehr verwerten kann, weil mein Gefrierschrank noch ausreichend bestückt ist. Wie viel oder wenig da drin ist, ist ja individuell verschieden. Bei mir ist meistens recht wenig drin ... |rolleyes Meistens wird dieser Zusammenhang verstanden und garnicht weiter hinterfragt.

Mir erscheint heute aber wichtiger, dass das Angeln durch das "schickere" Auftreten der Angler etwas an Ansehen dazu gewonnen hat, und nicht mehr so in der Schmuddelecke angesiedelt wird, wie noch vor einiger Zeit. In anderen Ländern ist das ja schon länger so. Funktionelle, z.T. auch sogar modische Angelbekleidung sowie moderne Angelgerätschaften vermitteln den Eindruck einer gewissen Exklusivität des Angelns. Damit meine ich nicht unbedingt nur das sog. "Streetfishing" im Gangsterrapper-Outfit sowie JDM-Tackle ... |supergri Das moderne Raubfischangeln trägt jedoch viel zu dieser Entwicklung bei, auch wenn es Einige nicht wahrhaben wollen ...
Was den Umgang mit den Fischen betrifft, habe ich eher die Erfahrung gemacht, dass es gut ankommt, wenn man mit dem Fisch nach dem Fang möglichst schonend umgeht. Auf jeden Fall besser, als sie in den Dreck zu schmeissen und mit Knüppeln o.ä. darauf herum zu schlagen. #c


----------



## Quick-Fish (9. November 2010)

*AW: Das Image des Angelns?*

@Micha84 les dir mal durch was du geschrieben hast.... So einen Schwachsinn hab ich hier selten gesehen. Meinst etwa die Naturschützer sind rücksichtsloser als du?? Ich bin zwar kein Vogelexperte aber soweit ich weiß brüten Eisvögel tatsächlich nicht in Bäumen...
Kein Wunder dass das Image von Anglern kritisch betrachtet wird.


----------



## Enker (9. November 2010)

*AW: Das Image des Angelns?*

Ich find es erschreckend wie selbstverständlich hier mit dem Catch and Release umgegangen wird.
Wenn ich loszieh zum angeln ohne die Absicht den Fisch auch zu verwerten ist dies Tierquälerei. Punkt aus Schluss ohne wenn und aber. Oder was würdet ihr sagen, wenn der Nachbarsjunge aus Spass euren Hund mit nem Tacker maltretiert oder ihn in nen Knochen mit Nägeln beißen lässt oder ihm nen Haken durchs Maul schiebt und solange mit dem Fahrrad hinter sich herzieht bis er nicht mehr kann.

Es gibt sicher Situationen wo das Zurücksetzen sinvoll ist, aber wenn man generell mit der Absicht angelt die Dinger wieder zurückzusetzten ist man Tierquäler und kein Angler.


----------



## olaf70 (9. November 2010)

*AW: Das Image des Angelns?*



Enker schrieb:


> Oder was würdet ihr sagen, wenn der Nachbarsjunge aus Spass euren Hund mit nem Tacker maltretiert oder ihn in nen Knochen mit Nägeln beißen lässt oder ihm nen Haken durchs Maul schiebt und solange mit dem Fahrrad hinter sich herzieht bis er nicht mehr kann.
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> Wenn er das mit meinem Hund schafft, darf er ihn auch aufessen!


----------



## Quick-Fish (9. November 2010)

*AW: Das Image des Angelns?*



> Oder was würdet ihr sagen, wenn der Nachbarsjunge aus Spass euren Hund  mit nem Tacker maltretiert oder ihn in nen Knochen mit Nägeln beißen  lässt oder ihm nen Haken durchs Maul schiebt und solange mit dem Fahrrad hinter sich herzieht bis er nicht mehr kann.



Fische spüren keinen Schmerz, daher ist der Vergleich nicht geeignet. Zurück zum Thema bitte!


----------



## Bobster (9. November 2010)

*AW: Das Image des Angelns?*



Quick-Fish schrieb:


> Fische spüren keinen Schmerz, daher ist der Vergleich nicht geeignet. Zurück zum Thema bitte!


 
...der interessierte Laie mit populärwissenschaftlichen halb-wissen schiesst schon mal über das Ziel hinaus :q


----------



## Taxidermist (9. November 2010)

*AW: Das Image des Angelns?*



> Fische spüren keinen Schmerz, daher ist der Vergleich nicht geeignet. Zurück zum Thema bitte!



Dies ist aber genau das,was Außenstehende (Nichtangler) glauben und daher auch Probleme mit dem dekadenten Catch&Release Getue haben!
Von daher ist der Vergleich durchaus berechtigt.

Taxidermist


----------



## Seefliege (9. November 2010)

*AW: Das Image des Angelns?*

|wavey: @ Enker;

" ... Ich find es erschreckend wie selbstverständlich hier mit dem Catch and Release umgegangen wird ..."

Weil es eine für einen Angler normale und häufig auch gesetzlich vorgeschriebene Art und Weise ist, mit seinem Fang umzugehen. Im Gegenteil lässt sich eher das strikte Tötungsgebot für alle gefangenen und nicht lt. Bestimmungen geschützten Fische als Verstoss gegen das Tierschutzgesetz betrachten. Fische töten, ohne vernünftigen Grund nämlich ... #d
Ob  reines C&R Tierquälerei ist, wurde im C&R Thema über tausende Seiten diskutiert. So genau weiß das keiner (außer Du natürlich ...). Aber wer betreibt denn schon Angeln ohne jegliche Verwertungsabsicht? Und vor allem, wer gibt das auch genauso zu? Genau, ne absolute Minderheit. #c
Mit dem Vgl. zwischen dem Schmerzempfinden von Säugetieren und Fischen wäre ich vorsichtig. Wäre ja mal interssant zu wissen, wieviele Angler ihr Hobby an den Nagel hängen würden, wenn es erwiesen wäre, dass die Fische unbeschreibliche Schmerzen beim Fangen erleiden müssten. Mir würde es dann z.B. keinen Spass mehr machen, Angeln zu gehen. Das Tiere quälen würde ich dann lieber anderen überlassen. So wie bei anderen Tieren halt üblich ... Oder fragt die Puten oder Schweine denn einer, ob es ihnen denn immer gefallen hat, bevor sie in der Kühlregal landen? #c Häufige Mehrfachfänge von einzelnen Fischen am selben Tag z.T. innerhalb weniger Minuten werte ich (für mich) als Beweis, dass die Beeinträchtigung beim Fang nicht so hoch sein kein, wie es hier Einige (schwarz) malen ... |rolleyes
Kann natürlich jeder denken und machen wie er will, aber ein Angler der beim Zurücksetzen von Fischen gleich Tierquälerei schreit, ist für mich, ich sag's mal so: ein Nestbeschmutzer ... #q


----------



## Ruff Raider (9. November 2010)

*AW: Das Image des Angelns?*



Quick-Fish schrieb:


> Fische spüren keinen Schmerz, daher ist der Vergleich nicht geeignet. Zurück zum Thema bitte!


Bist du Dr. Dolittle?.. Fische sind Wirbeltier,und durch die wirbel gehen nerven!.. Klingelt es jetzt bei Dir?..


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (9. November 2010)

*AW: Das Image des Angelns?*

Schönstens, wir sind bei C&R und dem Schmerzempfinden von Fischen gelandet, wer hätte das denn vermutet!


----------



## Professor Tinca (9. November 2010)

*AW: Das Image des Angelns?*



Ruff Raider schrieb:


> Bist du Dr. Dolittle?.. Fische sind Wirbeltier,und durch die wirbel gehen nerven!.. Klingelt es jetzt bei Dir?..




Erstens führen Nerven nicht zwangsläufig zu menschlichen Empfindungen und zweitens hat das gar nix mit dem Thema zu tun.


----------



## Ruff Raider (9. November 2010)

*AW: Das Image des Angelns?*

Hast ja recht


----------



## ToxicToolz (9. November 2010)

*AW: Das Image des Angelns?*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Schönstens, wir sind bei C&R und dem Schmerzempfinden von Fischen gelandet, wer hätte das denn vermutet!




*Ich #6 ! ! !*

_Als ich diesen Satz gelesen habe ...._



allrounder13 schrieb:


> zum einen meine oma, die es für brutal hält die fische mit dem haken zu  quälen. sie versteht denn sinn vom angeln in heutiger sicht nicht, wo  zb. viele Fische zurückgesetzt werden.



#6


Gruß Toxe


----------



## allrounder13 (9. November 2010)

*AW: Das Image des Angelns?*

Das war aber jetzt nicht meien absicht einen n euen catch&release-thread zu eröffnen...
ich hoffe wir können wieder zum eigentlichen thema zurückkommen.

mfg lukas


----------



## Brikz83 (9. November 2010)

*AW: Das Image des Angelns?*

Also, das ist echt ne Kunst....man schafft es hier wirklich jeden trööt in der Diskusion c&r oder Schmerzen von Fischen enden zu lassen.
Bin schon gespannt wann "Der user über mir" oder "Skat" wegen c&r Diskussionen dicht gemacht werden. :q:q

..ich tippe mal das es hier uach nicht mehr lange dauert


----------



## ToxicToolz (9. November 2010)

*AW: Das Image des Angelns?*



Brikz83 schrieb:


> Also, das ist echt ne Kunst....man schafft es hier wirklich jeden trööt in der Diskusion c&r oder Schmerzen von Fischen enden zu lassen.




Die "RED-ARC" haste vergessen :q :q :q 

Gruß Toxe


----------



## DerJonsen (9. November 2010)

*AW: Das Image des Angelns?*



Brikz83 schrieb:


> Also, das ist echt ne Kunst....man schafft es hier wirklich jeden trööt in der Diskusion c&r oder Schmerzen von Fischen enden zu lassen.
> Bin schon gespannt wann "Der user über mir" oder "Skat" wegen c&r Diskussionen dicht gemacht werden. :q:q
> 
> ..ich tippe mal das es hier uach nicht mehr lange dauert




Immerhin zeigt es dass es einigen wohl doch nachgeht, wenn ein Fisch schreien würde wie z.B. ne Ziege die zur Schlachtbank getrieben wird, würde ichs mir auch dreimal überlegen einen zu Angeln...

in meinem Bekanntenkreis werd ich übrigens nicht verstanden, wie ich mich stundenlang raussetzen kan nzum Angeln, ausserdem bin ich im Alltag eher Stadtmensch(auch wenn das in einer 130000 Einwohner Stadt nicht immer zutrifft #d) von daher finden es einige eher verwunderlich, aber mir isses wurscht auch auf meiner Arbeit zeige ich die Fotos vom letzten Hecht und v.a. mus ich immer erzählen wie lecker das war...nur Aal will keiner, iwie hat dieses Fischlein nen schlechten Ruf...und wenn mich einer volllabert wie brutal oder verkommen dieses Hobby ist, ist meine erste Gegenfrage IMMER: Isst du Fleisch? und in 98% der Fälle ist die Antwort JA...und dann kriegen sie von mir nen Text der sich gewaschen hat von wegen Massentierhaltung und der Grunsatzfrage was schlimmer ist: Ein freies Leben mit einem "unangenehmen" Tot, oder ein unangenehmes Leben in Gefangenschaft mit einem Bolzenschusstot...meistens enden die Diskussionen dann, bei Vegetariern muss man dann schon anders argumentieren, irgendwann muss halt die "Ich toleriere dass auf dein Essen von meinem gekackt wird, also tolerier bitte auch Menschen die ihren Platz in der Nahrungskette verstanden haben" Keule ausgepackt werden 

Bitte alles net falsch verstehen auch wenn hier Anti-Fleisch-pro-Fisch-Vegetarier sein sollten


----------



## Rheophilius (9. November 2010)

*AW: Das Image des Angelns?*

Hallo,



> Ob reines C&R Tierquälerei ist,


 
Es ist zumindest ein Verstoß gegen §1 TschG



> Zweck dieses Gesetzes ist es, aus der Verantwortung des Menschen für das Tier als Mitgeschöpf dessen Leben und Wohlbefinden zu schützen. *Niemand darf einem Tier ohne vernünftigen Grund Schmerzen, Leiden oder Schäden zufügen*.





, weil kein jurisitsch anerkannter vernünftiger Grund (Verwertung für Nahrung oder Tierfutter, Hegepflicht) für den Fischfang und die dabei verursachte Beeinträchtigung des Fisches vorhanden ist.

Ob es auch ein strafrechtlich relevanter Verstoß gegen §17 Nr.2b TschG 



> Mit Freiheitsstrafe bis zu drei Jahren oder mit Geldstrafe wird bestraft, wer [...]
> 
> 2.  einem Wirbeltier[...]b) länger anhaltende oder sich wiederholende erhebliche Schmerzen oder Leiden
> zufügt.


 
oder eine Ordnungswidrigkeit nach §18, z.B. Nr.1,1  TschG



> 1) Ordnungswidrig handelt, wer vorsätzlich oder fahrlässig
> 1.einem Wirbeltier, das er hält, betreut oder zu betreuen hat, ohne vernünftigen Grund erhebliche Schmerzen, Leiden oder Schäden zufügt,


 
ist eine Frage, die nicht so eindeutig zu klären sit.

Inhaltlich ist das zwaar mit jedem Schritt der sich vom Ideal wegbewegt immer mehr gegeben, formaljuristish ist das aber anfechtbaqr, weil Fische kein Schmerz- und Leidensempfinden nach juristischer Definition haben bzw. diese nicht hinreichend stichhaltig belegt werden können.

Das Zurücksetzen entnahmefähiger ("maßiger") Fische ist dagegen kein grundsätzlicher Verstoß gegen bestehende Gesetze, sofern das Angeln an sich aus einem der o.g. vernünftigen Gründe erfolgt.


----------



## allrounder13 (9. November 2010)

*AW: Das Image des Angelns?*

Können wir bitte mit dem c&r gelabere aufhören?
da gibts genug threads von, in diesem hier gehts um etwas anderes!


mfg lukas


----------



## Rotauge28 (9. November 2010)

*AW: Das Image des Angelns?*

Ich empfinde das Bild mancher hochgerüsteten Echolot Angler eher als abschreckend.


----------



## olaf70 (9. November 2010)

*AW: Das Image des Angelns?*

Ich denke, es kommt stark drauf wie man sich selbst als Angler gibt.
Wenn im Umkreis von 10m die Angelstelle mit Futtertüten, Hakenbriefchen, Zigarettenkippen, Wurm- und Bierdosen zugemüllt ist und mittendrin ein schmieriger Typ in Flecktarn auf seinem Hocker sitzt, der jeden Kommunikationsversuch mit einem Grunzen beantwortet und das ganze am besten Sonntags 15.00 Uhr am Badesee, dann braucht man sich über ein schlechtes Image nicht wundern.
Solche Typen sind sehr selten, aber die gibt es und darunter leidet die ganze Innung. Mit ein wenig Freundlichkeit gegenüber neugierigen Passanten, lässt sich viel für das Ansehen des "Angelsports" tun, auch wenn es nach dem achten "Na , beißen sie?" manchmal schwerfällt.


----------



## Brikz83 (9. November 2010)

*AW: Das Image des Angelns?*

mmh... in den 14 jahren die ich Angel, hab ich noch nie erlebt das jemand (außer natürlich Peta auf ihren Webseiten) mit der Aussage das ist quälerei oder grausam reagiert hat. 

85 % entfallen auf ist das nich total lanweilig
10 % auf ihh das is mir zu eklig
8% auf is mir zu teuer
2% saufen is geiler


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (9. November 2010)

*AW: Das Image des Angelns?*

Also mal ernsthaft :

Das Image des Angelns (besser des Anglers) ist ein sehr zwiespältiges. Einerseits ist Angeln (zum Glück) immer noch "Randsportart" genug, dass man als geouteter Angler verständnislose und leicht skurile Blicke abbekommt, ähnlich geht es wohl auch Imkern und Briefmarkensammlern. Ich finde es aber auch ganz gut so, muss nicht jeder verstehen, was ich so tue. 

Andererseits scheint dem Angeln auch das Proleten- und Saufimage schlechthin anzuhängen. Auch irgendwie verständlich, wenn ich an so manche Aalpreisfischen oder Königsproklamationen denke, an denen die betreffenden genug damit zu tun hatten, nicht baden zu gehen oder die Königskette bierselig in die Kamera zu stemmen.

Aber eigentlich ist mir das Image wurscht. Mache halt mein Ding und gut ist.


----------



## Brikz83 (9. November 2010)

*AW: Das Image des Angelns?*

Du weißt Image ist nichts Durst ist alles :vik:


----------



## Seefliege (9. November 2010)

*AW: Das Image des Angelns?*

|wavey:

" ... Können wir bitte mit dem c&r gelabere aufhören?
da gibts genug threads von, in diesem hier gehts um etwas anderes!"

Ich denke auch, dass "unsere" Außenwirkung weniger durch die Verwertung der Fänge bestimmt wird, als durch unser Auftreten am Wasser ... |rolleyes

" ... Ich empfinde das Bild mancher hochgerüsteten Echolot Angler eher als abschreckend ..."

Es gab ja mal Zeiten (früher ... :q), da galt das Echolot als revolutionäre Neuerung beim Angeln. Ich stelle mir gerade so einen "HighTech"-Angler im kleinen Schlauchboot mit Echolot vor ... Echt abschreckend. So hat halt jeder seine Spezis. Etwas mehr Toleranz wäre hier angebracht.

@ Kohlmeise;

" ... Aber eigentlich ist mir das Image wurscht. Mache halt mein Ding und gut ist."

Meine Meinung ... #6


----------



## Franz_16 (9. November 2010)

*AW: Das Image des Angelns?*

Ich glaube Angeln hat an sich gar kein übergeordnetes "Image".

*1. Lokale Unterschiede*
Auf dem Land, wo Fischzucht für einge Leute den Lebensunterhalt bedeutet - steht man dem "Angeln" häufig völlig unkritisch gegenüber. Jeder hat irgendwen in der Verwandschaft oder im Freundeskreis der angelt. 

Der Freund der Bäckersfrau angelt, mein Postbote ist Angler, das Mädel von der Tanke geht angeln, der Lieferjunge vom Pizzadienst ist Angler usw. 

Als ich im Studentenwohnheim gewohnt habe, war das für viele Mitbewohner hingegen erstmal ziemlich "strange"...

Soll heißen, Angeln wird von Leuten aus Heiligenhafen wahrscheinlich auch als "normaler" wahrgenommen als von den Leuten aus meinetwegen Clausthal-Zellerfeld. 

*2. Inhomogenität der Anglerschaft*
Angeln und Angler sind so vielfältig, dass man sie einfach nicht in eine gesellschaftliche Schublade stecken kann. Das ist bei "Sprayern" oder "Golfern" meist einfacher. 

Es gibt Angler, die mit dem Kampfanzug und Machete bewaffnet am Forellenteich sitzen und es gibt welche die mit weißem Hemd, Weidenkorb und Fliegenrute am Bach stolzieren. Beide ziehen sicherlich die Blicke auf sich - aber denen ein gemeinsames Image zuzuordnen ist für die Gesellschaft schwierig, denke ich.


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (9. November 2010)

*AW: Das Image des Angelns?*

:





Franz_16 schrieb:


> *2. Inhomogenität der Anglerschaft*
> Angeln und Angler sind so vielfältig, dass man sie einfach nicht in eine gesellschaftliche Schublade stecken kann.



Wer war das noch gleich der meinte, es mit folgender Formulierung auf den Punkt zu bringen: "Angler, daß sind Alkoholiker in Gummistiefeln."


----------



## Professor Tinca (9. November 2010)

*AW: Das Image des Angelns?*

Harald Juhnke . . .


----------



## david24 (9. November 2010)

*AW: Das Image des Angelns?*

als ich angefangen habe mit dem angelschein haben mich viele meiner klassenkameraden belächelt.. extra nen schein machen kann doch jeder... mitlerweile kommen einige sogar ab und an mal mit weil sie es interressant finden das es so viele verschiedene sachen gibt und nicht so einfach ist wie es aussieht so nach dem motto haken rein und fisch dran denken viele noch...


----------



## olaf70 (9. November 2010)

*AW: Das Image des Angelns?*

Angeln ist doch keine Randsportart! Manchmal glaube ich jeder Mann hat irgendwann in seinem Leben schon mal geangelt oder es wenigstens versucht. In Gesprächen mit Bekannten in meinem Alter wenn das Thema auf Angeln geht, sagen sehr viele : "Mensch, ich hab früher auch geangelt, aber dann kam Arbeit, Frau, Haus, Kinder, noch mehr Arbeit usw,usw...". 
Als gewiefter Hobbypsychologe erkenne ich natürlich sofort den verkappten Hilfeschrei in dieser Aussage.Diese Leute wollen wieder auf den richtigen Weg gebracht werden!
In unserer Gesellschaft ist man doch nur smart, wenn man viel Geld verdient, ein tolles Auto hat und All-Inclusiv-Urlaub in der Karibik macht. Aber irgendwann erkennt man, daß das alles völliger Blödsinn ist. Man rackert sich ab in einem Job,den man hasst, um Sachen zu kaufen, die man nicht braucht. 
Wenn man sich nun wenigstens für ein paar Stunden aus dieser Tretmühle ausklinkt, dann kann das für einige Mitmenschen durchaus skuril wirken. Für mich ist das wie eine Woche Urlaub.


----------



## Raubfischzahn (9. November 2010)

*AW: Das Image des Angelns?*



olaf70 schrieb:


> Angeln ist doch keine Randsportart! Manchmal glaube ich jeder Mann hat irgendwann in seinem Leben schon mal geangelt oder es wenigstens versucht. In Gesprächen mit Bekannten in meinem Alter wenn das Thema auf Angeln geht, sagen sehr viele : "Mensch, ich hab früher auch geangelt, aber dann kam Arbeit, Frau, Haus, Kinder, noch mehr Arbeit usw,usw...".
> Als gewiefter Hobbypsychologe erkenne ich natürlich sofort den verkappten Hilfeschrei in dieser Aussage.Diese Leute wollen wieder auf den richtigen Weg gebracht werden!
> In unserer Gesellschaft ist man doch nur smart, wenn man viel Geld verdient, ein tolles Auto hat und All-Inclusiv-Urlaub in der Karibik macht. Aber irgendwann erkennt man, daß das alles völliger Blödsinn ist. Man rackert sich ab in einem Job,den man hasst, um Sachen zu kaufen, die man nicht braucht.
> Wenn man sich nun wenigstens für ein paar Stunden aus dieser Tretmühle ausklinkt, dann kann das für einige Mitmenschen durchaus skuril wirken. Für mich ist das wie eine Woche Urlaub.



Besser hättet man es nicht schreiben können!#6Bin da voll deiner Meinung.


----------



## DerJonsen (9. November 2010)

*AW: Das Image des Angelns?*



Franz_16 schrieb:


> Es gibt Angler, die mit dem Kampfanzug und Machete bewaffnet am Forellenteich sitzen und es gibt welche die mit weißem Hemd, Weidenkorb und Fliegenrute am Bach stolzieren.




Haha Danke ich habe grade herzhaft gelacht, stimmt, die KOmiker gibts wirklich die mit Kampfanzug und Machete zum Angeln gehen MUAHAHA

@olaf du hast vollkommen Recht, v.a. das mit dem Job un dem Konsum, hast nur noch den Hausdrachen vergessen, aber viele wollens ja genau so, sonst würde sie was ändern...

nur jetzt erklär dem Durchschnittsmenschen mal der nicht Angeln geht oder kein naturverbundenes Hobby hat wie verdammt entspannend es ist sich einfach nen paar Stunden zurückzuziehen und den ganzen Mist zu vergessen...Schwimmer und Rutenspitze beobachten, mehr Brainf*ck gibt es für mich gar nich, an was anderes ist dann nämlich nicht zu denken...nur Aussenstehende können und werden es wohl auch nich verstehen! #c


----------



## Brikz83 (9. November 2010)

*AW: Das Image des Angelns?*



Franz_16 schrieb:


> Ich glaube Angeln hat an sich gar kein übergeordnetes "Image".
> 
> 
> *2. Inhomogenität der Anglerschaft*
> Angeln und Angler sind so vielfältig, dass man sie einfach nicht in eine gesellschaftliche Schublade stecken kann. *Das ist bei "Sprayern" oder "Golfern" meist einfacher*.



naja, das is allerdings auch wieder ne gewagte Aussage.....so nach dem Motto Sprayer sind kiffende Hip Hopper und Golfer reiche Snobbs in Karohosen
Solche Pauschalitäten sind doch genau das Problem bei "besonderen" Hobbys (wozu ich jetzt auch mal das angeln zähle)

p.s. Mein Kumpel der Orthopäde ist und sich noch Geld mit öffentlichen Graffitis dazu verdient wäre da wohl das beste Beispiel.


----------



## Professor Tinca (9. November 2010)

*AW: Das Image des Angelns?*



Brikz83 schrieb:


> .....so nach dem Motto Sprayer sind kiffende Hip Hopper und Golfer reiche Snobbs in Karohosen




Siehste alles ganz einfach . . . #6


----------



## Ralle 24 (9. November 2010)

*AW: Das Image des Angelns?*

Meiner Meinung nach wird die Bedeutung des Ansehens der Angler in der breiten Öffentlichkeit völlig überbewertet.

Überwiegend geht es doch drum, dass Angeln als langweilige Freizeitbeschäftigung angesehen wird. Dass man Fische zurücksetzt wird nur mit Verwunderung betrachtet, weil man das vermeintlich Objekt der Begierde wieder frei lässt und so den vom Nicht-Angler unterstellten Sinn des Angelns, nämlich Fische zum essen zu fangen, ad absurdum führt.
Im Grunde dürfte sich die Mehrheit der Nichtangler sogar für das freilassen des Fisches aussprechen. Das spricht den Mitleidsfaktor eher an, als das abschlagen.
 Die Diskussion um Tierquälerei beim Angeln wird wohl nirgendwo so intensiv geführt wie unter uns Anglern selbst. Sogar bei den Tierschützern dürfte das auch nur eine untergeordnete Rolle spielen, die haben wesentlich stärkere Feindbilder, und das nicht zu Unrecht. 

Wir sollten uns weniger Gedanken darum machen, was andere von uns halten, als vielmehr lernen uns gegenseitig mehr Toleranz und Nachsicht zu zollen und unser Hobby selbstbewusst und ohne falsche Scham ausüben. Dafür aber geschlossen stärker gegen die wenigen extremen Gegner von außen und aus den eigenen Reihen vorgehen.


----------



## Stichling78 (9. November 2010)

*AW: Das Image des Angelns?*

Also ich denke das unser Image gar nicht so schlecht ist.
Vor allem bei den Jüngsten.
Die kommen immer angelaufen, und Betteln bei ihren Eltern das Sie bei dem Angler bleiben wollen, als blöde um den See zulaufen:q

Und für die Hunde die ihre Zweibeiner Gassie führen habe ich immer Frollic dabei. Da versteht man sich auch ganz schnell.

Wie man in den Wald Ruft  ..........


----------



## Olle.Ohlsson (9. November 2010)

*AW: Das Image des Angelns?*



Udo561 schrieb:


> was meinste was ich mir hier auf dem Campingplatz anhören muss wenn ich jeden Fisch zurück setzte .
> Da so ziemlich jeder Camper gerne grillt und ganz scharf auf Zanderfilet ist versteht niemand das ich nie mal einen mitnehme.
> So bekomme ich immer zu hören das man nicht angeln gehen muss wenn man keine Fische entnimmt , das wäre zeit Verschwendung und überflüssig.



... Genau, es ist doch völlig idiotisch, jedes Wochenende aufs Neue an den Campingplatz zu ziehen _ohne dort zu bleiben_. Das ist auch Zeitverschwendung und überflüssig  ODER einfach ein Hobby :vik:


----------



## PB57 (9. November 2010)

*AW: Das Image des Angelns?*

Hi,

also hier in France hat man da überhaupt kein Image-Problem.Ich glaub sogar das hier jeder, ob jung oder alt, mindestens eine Rute im Keller stehen hat.
Auch in wenn ich in Deutschland Fische (Saar), kommt es vor das die Leute eher 5 Minuten Interessiert zuschauen und mal die obligatorische Frage stellen :q anstatt irgendwie komisch zu gucken o.ä.!
Gruß
Pascal


----------



## strawinski (9. November 2010)

*AW: Das Image des Angelns?*

kann mich auch nicht entsinnen irgendwo blöde sprüche gehört zu haben. im gegenteil, selbst mütter mit kleinen kindern bleiben stehen und erklären was ich mache...gut jugendliche untereinander haben komplett andere interessen, da ist man ein als angler mehr ne verschworene gemeinschaft, die nur im dunkeln loszieht....
ist auch egal, das schönste ist nen netten angelkumpel kennen zu lernen


----------



## Brummel (9. November 2010)

*AW: Das Image des Angelns?*

Nabend zusammen #h,

@Stichling78, das könnte auch einfach nur dran liegen daß die Plagen zu faul zum Laufen sind :q, und mit meinen Frolics (die eigentlich für Karpfen bestimmt waren) hab ich auch schon neue vierbeinige Freunde gefunden#6.

naja, mir wäre es gar nicht so unangenehm wenn das Angeln etwas weniger populär wäre, habe mir dieses Hobby vor nunmehr ca. 36 Jahren ausgesucht weil man dabei (weitgehend:q) seine Ruhe hat.
Sicher, mehr Angler bedeuten mehr Einsatz für die Belange derselben, aber meiner Meinung nach würde es vielmehr helfen wenn sowohl Befürworter als auch Gegner der Angelei rausfinden würden daß es so in etwa 2-12 wichtigere Sachen im Leben gibt als andere zu nerven.
Aber wie so oft im Leben kann man jede Münze von (mindestens) 23 Seiten betrachten.
Soll heißen: ich übe die Angelei so lange aus wie es mir stressfrei (damit ist nicht der Drillstress gemeint) möglich ist, falls das irgendwann einmal nicht mehr der Fall sein sollte suche ich mir halt ein anderes Hobby, vielleicht irgendein Kampfsport (wie Full Contact Sudoku:vik.
Ansonsten kann ich jedem nur empfehlen die Stunden am Wasser, egal ob mit Fang oder ohne zu genießen, wer weiß wie lange das noch möglich ist? #c

Gruß Torsten#h


----------



## Walstipper (9. November 2010)

*AW: Das Image des Angelns?*



Franz_16 schrieb:


> *2. Inhomogenität der Anglerschaft*
> Angeln und Angler sind so vielfältig, dass man sie einfach nicht in eine gesellschaftliche Schublade stecken kann. Das ist bei "Sprayern" oder "Golfern" meist einfacher.
> 
> Es gibt Angler, die mit dem Kampfanzug und Machete bewaffnet am Forellenteich sitzen und es gibt welche die mit weißem Hemd, Weidenkorb und Fliegenrute am Bach stolzieren. Beide ziehen sicherlich die Blicke auf sich - aber denen ein gemeinsames Image zuzuordnen ist für die Gesellschaft schwierig, denke ich.



Genau diese Inhomogenität scheint es kaum zu geben.
Angler = Pauschal sitzender, wartender Fischesser, natürlich mit Pose, Einzelhaken und Wurm; was ich auch als das durchschnittliche Image in Deutschland sehe.

Erst vor ein paar Tagen wieder erlebt, ich kurbel den No-Action heraus, gehe ein paar Meter, Kleinkind mit Family kommt vorbei.."Schau mal der hat einen gefangen!"...
Das zieht sich durch die Reihe, vom 4 jährigen Kleinkind bis zum Erwachsenen, vom Gufi bis zum Topwater, wobei dann beim topwatern schon "schau mal da 'schwimmt |uhoh:' einer" erschallte...

Köder ich allerdings einen Wacky-Wurm an, kommt ein "uuuhhhh" oder "bäähh".

Das Fische auch Fische fressen, ist wohl pauschal unbekannt.

Mir kommt sogar die Frage auf, ob es sonst irgendein Hobby, naturwissenschaftlich/geistes/sprachwissenschaftliches Teilgebiet gibt, welches vom Durchschnittsdeutschen unwissend dermaßen reduziert und verfälscht wird.


----------



## Franz_16 (9. November 2010)

*AW: Das Image des Angelns?*



Walstipper schrieb:


> Genau diese Inhomogenität scheint es kaum zu geben.
> Angler = Pauschal sitzender, wartender Fischesser, natürlich mit Pose, Einzelhaken und Wurm; was ich auch als das durchschnittliche Image in Deutschland sehe.
> 
> Erst vor ein paar Tagen wieder erlebt, ich kurbel den No-Action heraus, gehe ein paar Meter, Kleinkind mit Family kommt vorbei.."Schau mal der hat einen gefangen!"...
> ...



Ja, da hast du irgendwie natürlich auch nicht unrecht.

Wenngleich Sitzen & Warten ja jetzt nicht unbedingt eine gesellschaftliche Schublade wie 


> "so nach dem Motto Sprayer sind kiffende Hip Hopper und Golfer reiche Snobbs in Karohosen"


oder



> Angler, das sind Alkoholiker in Gummistiefeln


ist.

Seh schon... da müssen wir mal ne lustige Straßenumfrage mit Kamera machen


----------



## Walstipper (9. November 2010)

*AW: Das Image des Angelns?*



Franz_16 schrieb:


> Ja, da hast du irgendwie natürlich auch nicht unrecht.
> 
> Wenngleich Sitzen & Warten ja jetzt nicht unbedingt eine gesellschaftliche Schublade wie
> 
> ...



Es ist schon ne Schublade, wenn auch keine derart Negative.

Drück jemandem auf der Straße Zettel und Stift in die Hand, er/sie solle doch möglichst präzise einen Angler aufzeichnen - und auch wenn sie sich scheuen eine sitzende Person zu skizzieren, bin ich mir fast sicher, das Männlein wird warten.
Und wenns eben stehend angelt, am Ende der Pose wird man dir nen Wurm zeichnen 

Was fasel ich eigentlich, fragen wir doch einfach unser kollektives Netzwerk und schauen wie ein Angler ausschaut!

http://www.google.de/images?hl=de&q=angler&um=1&ie=UTF-8&source=og&sa=N&tab=wi


----------



## Enker (10. November 2010)

*AW: Das Image des Angelns?*



Seefliege schrieb:


> |wavey: Ob reines C&R Tierquälerei ist, wurde im C&R Thema über tausende Seiten diskutiert. So genau weiß das keiner (außer Du natürlich ...). Aber wer betreibt denn schon Angeln ohne jegliche Verwertungsabsicht? Und vor allem, wer gibt das auch genauso zu?...
> 
> ...Kann natürlich jeder denken und machen wie er will, aber ein Angler der beim Zurücksetzen von Fischen gleich Tierquälerei schreit, ist für mich, ich sag's mal so: ein Nestbeschmutzer ... #q


 
Tut mir leid, aber dazu muss ich ein Kommentar ablassen und dann halt ich meine Schnauze zum C&R Thema.

Es gibt leider zu viele Angler die ohne Verwertungsabsicht angeln. Ob die das zugeben oder nicht ist dem Fisch ziemlich scheiß egal.

Du hast recht, ich weiß auch nicht wieviel der Fisch spürt. Aber das gibt mir kein Recht anzunehmen, dass der Fisch nix spürt. Im Zweifel für das Tier.

Ich hab nur die Angler als Tierquäler bezeichnet, die halt wirklich ohne Verwertungsabsicht losziehen und nicht jedes C&R. Ich weiß genauso dass es gesetzlich vorgeschrieben ist bestimmte Fische zurückzusetzen.


Im übrigen hat das ganze schon mit dem Image des Angelns zu tun. Wenn mich einer fragt, ob der Fisch nicht beim drillen leidet, kann ich sagen, dass er bestimmt weniger leider als ein Schwein das auf seinem Teller landet.
Wenn ich den Fisch zurücksetze kann ich nur sagen: "Keine Ahnung, aber es macht MIR halt Spass." Und diese Antwort schädigt dem Image des Anglers ganz bestimmt.


----------



## strawinski (10. November 2010)

*AW: Das Image des Angelns?*



Enker schrieb:


> Tut mir leid, aber dazu muss ich ein Kommentar ablassen und dann halt ich meine Schnauze zum C&R Thema.
> 
> Es gibt leider zu viele Angler die ohne Verwertungsabsicht angeln. Ob die das zugeben oder nicht ist dem Fisch ziemlich scheiß egal.
> QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## strawinski (10. November 2010)

*AW: Das Image des Angelns?*



strawinski schrieb:


> Enker schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Tut mir leid, aber dazu muss ich ein Kommentar ablassen und dann halt ich meine Schnauze zum C&R Thema.
> ...


----------



## Boendall (10. November 2010)

*AW: Das Image des Angelns?*



Enker schrieb:


> Tut mir leid, aber dazu muss ich ein Kommentar ablassen und dann halt ich meine Schnauze zum C&R Thema.
> 
> Es gibt leider zu viele Angler die ohne Verwertungsabsicht angeln. Ob die das zugeben oder nicht ist dem Fisch ziemlich scheiß egal.
> 
> ...


 
Enke das Thema C&R wird hier ausführlich behandelt: http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=144563

Kurz OT:
Wie wäre es mal etwas über den Tellerrand zu schauen und sich der Sache auch mal von der anderen Seite zu nähern? Anscheinend machst auch du, wie soviele C&R Gegner, beim Fisch Schluss und andere Lebewesen, wie Wurm, Maden etc. dürfen sehr wohl am Haken leiden. Weiterdiskutieren können wir gern im o.g. Thread.

Zum Thema:
Ich glaube Nichtangler können schwer bis gar nicht einen "Kochtopfangler" von einem C&R´ler unterschieden, den auch der Verwerter kommt in Situationen, in denen er den Fisch zurücksetzen muss (Schonzeit,Schonmaß). Für Laien ist das oft schwer zu unterscheiden und wenn man so einer fragt, hat der Karpfen eben Schonzeit und aus 

Meist kommen diese "langweilige Wurmbader" Ansagen als Scherz unter Freunden/Kollegen. Mein Kumpel geht z.B. oft mit an den Teich, hat auch schon geangelt, was ihm aber nicht so gefällt. Dann geniesst er eben die Ruhe und die Gespräche die nebenbei laufen. Im Endeffekt ist jeder von seinem Hobby (was das auch immer sein mag) begeistert, wärend andere Hobbies einem oft unsinnig erscheinen.

Ich habe selbst auch Stunden vor dem PC verbracht und World of Warcraft gezockt. Für jemanden den Computerspiele nicht interessieren, unverständlich wie man tagelang mit ein paar anderen einen Dungeon(Level) spielen kann, nur damit man am Mittwoch (da wurde immer resettet) wieder das gleiche erneut angeht, um für die ganze Gruppe die Ausrüstung für das höhere Level zu sammeln.

Ein Hobby ist ein mehr oder weniger sinnvoller Zeitvertreib und soll der Entspannung dienen. wie das Image des Hobbies ist, ist mir egal. Wenn jemand nur stänkern will, lass ich ihn mit einem "Du kennst dich eben nicht aus" stehen, wenn sich jemand dürs für ein Hobby von mir interessiert erkläre ich ihm gerne das Eine oder Ander oder zeige ihm die Sache ein wenig (Egal ob Angeln, irgendwelche PC Spiele etc.)


----------



## strawinski (10. November 2010)

*AW: Das Image des Angelns?*

warum sollt sich auch der spaziergänger oder normalo otto mit den verschiedenen philosophien des anglers befassen....die habe meist mit dem eigenen leben zu kämpfen


----------



## Boendall (10. November 2010)

*AW: Das Image des Angelns?*



strawinski schrieb:


> warum sollt sich auch der spaziergänger oder normalo otto mit den verschiedenen philosophien des anglers befassen....die habe meist mit dem eigenen leben zu kämpfen


 
Ist vielleicht falsch rübergekommen:

Wenn der "Verwerter" von einem Spaziergänger beobachtet wird, weil er ,aufgrund von Schonzeit/maß, einen Fisch zurücksetzt, wird beim Spaziergänger automatisch dieses "Der angelt nur zum Spass" Bild entstehen. Ob wir Angler nun C&R oder sonstwie dazu sagen, wird ihm nicht die Bohne interessieren, er hat sein Bild im Kopf und wird sich eben seine Meinung zur Anglerschaft bilden.


----------



## Duke Nukem (10. November 2010)

*AW: Das Image des Angelns?*

Das Image (subjektiv wie immer):

  - Menschen mit viel Freizeit
  - Geduldig
  - Schweigsam
  - Konservativ

  Seit ich in diesem Forum bin ist noch ein weiterer Punkt hinzugekommen.

  - Häufig ausgeprägte Rechtschreibschwäche kombiniert mit Lernresistenz



  Andreas


----------



## strawinski (10. November 2010)

*AW: Das Image des Angelns?*

das nennt man "Rhetorische Sprachkrüppel"


----------



## QWERTZ (10. November 2010)

*AW: Das Image des Angelns?*



Duke Nukem schrieb:


> Seit ich in diesem Forum bin ist noch ein weiterer Punkt hinzugekommen.
> 
> - Häufig ausgeprägte Rechtschreibschwäche kombiniert mit Lernresistenz
> 
> ...




Warum Du das jetzt auf das Hobby angeln beziehst ist mir schleierhaft. 

Sieht doch in Foren anderer Interessen nicht anders aus.... 

Gruß
Marcel


----------



## RheinBarbe (10. November 2010)

*AW: Das Image des Angelns?*

Die Einzige die immer übers Angeln schimpft ist die Briefträgerin/Paketzustellerin, weil ich ständig solche langen, sperrigen Pakete bekomme oder welche die sehr schwer sind und sie nicht heben kann (Futtersäcke). 

Hundebesitzer meckern auch manchmal wenn ich sie zusammenfalte (Hund pisst an  mein RodPod, Hund muss genau da wo ich angele den Stock aus dem Wasser  holen, Hund sabbert in mein Futtereimer,...), aber dann ist denen ihr  Hass auf mich auch berechtigt. :q

Ansonsten hat angeln in meinem Bekanntenkreis eigentlich ein relativ gutes Ansehen, einige wollen immer mal nen Fisch(filet) haben und andere teilweise auch mal mitkommen.


----------



## Taxidermist (10. November 2010)

*AW: Das Image des Angelns?*



> Sieht doch in Foren anderer Interessen nicht anders aus....



@Duke Nukem,Ich finde,dass diese "Rechtschreibschwäche" vor allem bei jüngeren Boardies verstärkt auftritt (Pisageneration),sich aber im allgemeinen in Grenzen hält.
Du solltest vielleicht wirklich mal in andere Foren schauen ,zu empfehlen
sind da z.B. Spoilerfreunde und Co..
Da gibt es beim lesen wirklich was zu lachen!

Taxidermist


----------



## Duke Nukem (10. November 2010)

*AW: Das Image des Angelns?*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> ...
> Du solltest vielleicht wirklich mal in andere Foren schauen...



Ich bin seit etwa 15 Jahren täglich in anderen Foren unterwegs. Darunter auch KFZ- und Bodybuildingforen, aber so etwas wie hier habe ich noch nicht erlebt.


  Andreas


----------



## strawinski (10. November 2010)

*AW: Das Image des Angelns?*

ja das sind wohl eher die, die chillen,pimpen,cool,easy,cocacola,nogo,disken etc. Leute, die nicht ihre Heimatsprache in Wort und schrift beherrschen......eher ein gepflegtes Barockdeutsch sprechen...so ommt man weit im Leben, ganz weit......


----------



## Brikz83 (10. November 2010)

*AW: Das Image des Angelns?*

Na klar hatte neben c&r sowie empfinden Fisch schmerz, das Rechtschreibproblem vergessen

Es lebe OT #q


----------



## Bruzzlkracher (10. November 2010)

*AW: Das Image des Angelns?*



Brikz83 schrieb:


> Na klar hatte neben c&r sowie empfinden Fisch schmerz, das Rechtschreibproblem vergessen...



und die *RedArc*


----------



## Seefliege (10. November 2010)

*AW: Das Image des Angelns?*

|wavey: OT an:

@ Enker;

" ... Es gibt leider zu viele Angler die ohne Verwertungsabsicht angeln. Ob  die das zugeben oder nicht ist dem Fisch ziemlich scheiß egal ..."

Typisches Bsp. für "das Bewußtsein bestimmt das Sein" und damit der Verkehrung der realen Verhältnisse. Die Interessen der Fische stehen sowohl beim Verwertungsangeln als auch beim Spassangeln *nicht* im Vordergrund. |thinkerg: Ob denen was wichtig oder egal ist, interessiert doch bei diesem Thema keine Bohne. Wenn man sie fragen könnte, würden sie wohl weiter leben wollen ... |engel: Und nach Meinung vieler "Bürger" auch dürfen. 

" ... Im übrigen hat das ganze schon mit dem Image des Angelns zu tun. Wenn  mich einer fragt, ob der Fisch nicht beim drillen leidet, kann ich  sagen, dass er bestimmt weniger leider als ein Schwein das auf seinem  Teller landet." #c

Das ist aber auch nur Deine Hoffnung, dass es so ist. Und damit reine Selbstsuggestion. Wenn für Dich C&R Tierquälerei ist, unterscheidest Du Dich von solch "schlimmen Machenschaften" nur dadurch, dass Du die Fische vor Dir selbst legitimiert quälst. Frei nach dem Motto, nur wer verwertet, hat die Lizenz zum Quälen. #d Herzlichen Glückwunsch. Mit dem Interessen der Anglerschaft und der Zukunft des Angelns als Freizeitbeschäftigung sind solche Behauptungen Angeln mit Tierquälerei in Verbindung zu bringen schon mal garnicht vereinbar!!! #q

@ Strawinski;

" ... das ist das gleich als wenn ich nen reitpferd habe, das ich zweimal die  woche für a 2 stunden reite aber den rest im dunklen stall steht....das  ist echte tierquälerei."

Noch so ein Gequälter ... Tut mir leid, aber auch dieser Vgl. hinkt gewaltig, oder leben die Fische in Deinen Gewässern bis zur (manchmal nur kurzen) Entnahme in vollkommener Dunkelheit? In meinen nur Nachts ... :q

Noch einmal zum Nachlesen: *Das Thema des Zurücksetzens von Fischen infolge anglerischer Tätigkeit tangiert die breite Öffentlichkeit nur peripher.*  Nur Gegner des Angelns, teilweise auch aus den eigenen Reihen ziehen sich daran hoch. Ansonsten gilt das Prinzip: wo kein Kläger, da kein Richter. Anzeigen bezüglich §1 TSCHG kommen wohl kaum vom Durchschnittsbürger, schon eher von Neidhammeln, Dorfsheriffs und selbst ernannten Tierschutzrechtlern etc.  

OT aus ...

Mist: Red Arc vergessen ... #h


----------



## strawinski (10. November 2010)

*AW: Das Image des Angelns?*

@Seefliege...meine Lehrer würden nun meinen "Total am Thema vorbeigeschrieben" Villeicht sollte ich es mal simpler aufschreiben


erstens ist es nicht vollkommen egal ob ein fisch 10mal gehakt, rausgenommen, hämathome entstehen, die organe durch falsches halten schaden nehmen etc. oder ob jemand der für den Verzehr angelt diesen entnimmt und sofort tötet. 

aus meiner sicht hat C&R genauso wenig was mit tierschutz/ liebe zutun wie die sache mit dem pferd oder das generelle wegsperren von lauftieren..

ein jäger jagt wenigstens, bietet seinem hochwertigen hund ein artgerechtes leben.....aber er betäubt in den wenigsten fällen den hirsch, rennt hin, macht ein dämliches foto und läßt ihn wieder laufen....


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (10. November 2010)

*AW: Das Image des Angelns?*



Seefliege schrieb:


> |Wenn für Dich C&R Tierquälerei ist, unterscheidest Du Dich von solch "schlimmen Machenschaften" nur dadurch, dass Du die Fische vor Dir selbst legitimiert quälst. Frei nach dem Motto, nur wer verwertet, hat die Lizenz zum Quälen.




Tierquälerei, so ein Unfug, wir folge unserem gottgegebenen Recht und dem Lauf der Natur, machen Beute bzw. uns die Tiere untertan! Immer diese völlig entarteten, vermenschlichenden Vergleiche!#d


----------



## Jose (10. November 2010)

*AW: Das Image des Angelns?*

die  nicht enden wollende 
*C&R-diskussion *
ist
*Anglerquälerei!*


----------



## allrounder13 (10. November 2010)

*AW: Das Image des Angelns?*

|good:
So seh ich das auch...


----------



## Seefliege (10. November 2010)

*AW: Das Image des Angelns?*

#h @ Sten;

Wir wollen mal bei Logik bleiben. Ich habe nicht mit dem Quatsch der Tierquälerei angefangen. Dieser Mist kam von Anderen ... |uhoh:
Es wurde behauptet, dass das Zurücksetzen von Fischen von der sehr geehrten Öffentlichkeit als "Problem" betrachtet würde ... So ein Schmarn. Das interessiert außer uns selbst und ein paar spinnernden Zivilisten da draussen keine Sau.

Das Du Dich als Krone der Schöpfung ansiehst, wundert mich allerdings wenig ... 

@ Jose; 

Genauso ist es, Angler quälen Angler ... Ich denke, die meisten unserer Probleme sind hausgemacht. Daher ja auch meine Aussage von den "Nestbeschmutzern" ...


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (10. November 2010)

*AW: Das Image des Angelns?*

@Jose,Seefliege

Genau so schaut's doch...#g

Und nun zurück zum Thema, worum ging es noch gleich?


----------



## Walstipper (10. November 2010)

*AW: Das Image des Angelns?*



strawinski schrieb:


> strawinski schrieb:
> 
> 
> > da stimme ich voll mit ein.....lieber 2 angler, die das angeln als bezahlten Nahrungserwerb betreiben, sprich den masigen fisch aufessen, als 100 C&R angler, die unter der Decke des "Ich bin doch Tierfreund und lass alles wieder schwimmen" Motto, fische drillen, reinsetzen, ausschlitzen, drillen, reinsetzen, foto,foto, 100kg futter verklappen etc....
> ...


----------



## Gemini (10. November 2010)

*AW: Das Image des Angelns?*



Seefliege schrieb:


> Genauso ist es, Angler quälen Angler ... Ich denke, die meisten unserer Probleme sind hausgemacht...



Sehe ich genauso.

Das Image der Angler ist nicht so schlimm wie man annehmen möchte. Vor allem seit Outdoor- und sonstige Freizeitaktivitäten wieder "in" sind passt Angeln wieder ins allgemeine Freizeitbild, was ich absolut wertungsfrei, lediglich wahrnehme.

Weniger gut finde ich dass die meisten Probleme, mit denen "wir" Angler uns rumärgern müssen wirklich hausgemacht sind. Das sieht man auch regelmässig wieder bei den entsprechenden Themen hier in diesem Board.

Schade eigentlich, aber Toleranz und Zusammenhalt zählen augenscheinlich nicht zu den erstrebenswerten Idealen so mancher...


----------



## barschkönig (10. November 2010)

*AW: Das Image des Angelns?*

Ich sehe es so das das Angeln erst richtig aufblühen wird. Ich kenne so viele Leute die Angeln vor allem in meinem Alter.
Die meisten fangen bei uns an mit dem modernen Karpfenangeln.


----------



## Rheophilius (10. November 2010)

*AW: Das Image des Angelns?*

Hallo,



> Wie scheinheilig ist das eigentlich, sich nen Fisch schmecken zu lassen, mit Genuss irgendwelche Tierqual zu rechtfertigen?



Das ist nicht scheinheilig, das ist rational, weil der Genuss irrelevant ist bzw. sekundär. Unterm Strich machst du damit nämlich jegliche Nahrungsaufnahme zum Genuss, erkennst der Nahrungsaufnahme also ihre unwiderlegbar bestehende physiologische Notwenidgkeit ab. Ob ich zur Deckunng dieser physiologischen Bedürfnisse nun eine Fisch angele oder Salat esse ist erstm la vollkommen unerheblich, es öändert nichts an der rationalen Basis und physiologischen Notwendigkeit des Essens.

Der Punkt ist, dass Fische fangen um sie zu essen vernünftig ist, auch wenn man Fischessen nicht als Nahrungsaufnahme sieht, sondern bewusst unsachlich zum Genuss hochpervertiert.

Genuss beim Essen hebt nicht die physiologische Notwendigkeit des Essens auf, genau so wie Spaß beim Angeln als hedonistische Motivation nicht die Gültigkeit des Nahrungserwerbs dabei aufhebt.


----------



## DerJonsen (10. November 2010)

*AW: Das Image des Angelns?*



Rheophilius schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Könnte einer der Germanistik Studis unserer Uni losgelassen haben |uhoh:|uhoh:


----------



## olaf70 (10. November 2010)

*AW: Das Image des Angelns?*

Für mich ist das Angeln an sich schon ein Genuß! Ich brauche mir auch keinen Grund zum Angeln zusammenargumentieren. Ich mach das einfach! 

Wenn ich mit meinem kleinen Sohn mal angeln gehe, dann wird der selbstgefangene (maßige) Fisch natürlich gegessen. 
Und einen selbstgefangen Fisch genieße ich, im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes. Nicht so wie eine Currywurst oder ein Fischbrötchen im stehen am Bahnhof.


----------



## Walstipper (10. November 2010)

*AW: Das Image des Angelns?*



Rheophilius schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich hab nun auch keinen Bock mehr den Thread hier weiter mit C/R zu vermüllen, das hatten wir genug im C/R-Thread. 
Wer sich an die Stirn fast, ist sich bewusst weshalb er angelt oder woran er seine Mahlzeit fest macht.


----------



## Enker (10. November 2010)

*AW: Das Image des Angelns?*

Tut mir Leid mit Anglern denen die Tiere furz egal sind will ich mich bestimmt nicht verbrüdern.
Da hab ich lieber eine gespaltenen Gemeinde und hoffe das der andere Teil weniger Mitglieder hat.


----------



## Rheophilius (10. November 2010)

*AW: Das Image des Angelns?*

Hallo,

das einzige, womit ich ein Problem habe ist, wenn Sachverhalte vedreht und Beweise ignoriert werden, nur damitman seinen Diskussionsstandpunkt irgendwie halten kann.Das ist nicht das Vorgehen eines rationalen Geistes.


----------



## Alaska2010 (10. November 2010)

*AW: Das Image des Angelns?*

Hallo Jungs (und weniger Junge). Die ganze Diskussion hat doch nur mit Selbstbewusstsein zu tun! Wenn alles normal läuft, können wir unser Hobby und die verschiedenen Methoden, an den verschiedensten Gewässern in vollen Zügen geniessen. Wir müssen uns nicht rechtfertigen, geben aber natürlich interessierten gerne Auskunft. Es gehört natürlich dazu, dass wir den Fisch als Lebewesen achten und nicht quälen. Faule Sprüche können uns wirklich am A... vorbeigehen. Es gibt ja in allen Lebenssituationen Nörgeler, Neider und sonst komische Leute. Steht einfach dazu was ihr macht! Ein dickes Petri an alle couragierten und engagierten Angler..Martin:vik:


----------



## Professor Tinca (10. November 2010)

*AW: Das Image des Angelns?*



Rheophilius schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> das einzige, womit ich ein Problem habe ist, wenn Sachverhalte vedreht und Beweise ignoriert werden, nur damitman seinen Diskussionsstandpunkt irgendwie halten kann.Das ist nicht das Vorgehen eines *rationalen Geistes*.



Das zu sein hat auch niemand für sich in Anspruch genommen.


----------



## Brikz83 (10. November 2010)

*AW: Das Image des Angelns?*

also ich möchte jetzt auch mal was zu c&r sagen.....achso, das ist hier garnicht der c&r Trööt ?
Dann hab ich das wohl beim lesen der letzten beiden Seiten übersehen!!!! #q#q
Ich raff echt nicht was daran so schwer ist.....der Trööt is mal wieder bereit zum dichtmachen. |uhoh:


----------



## Alaska2010 (10. November 2010)

*AW: Das Image des Angelns?*



barschkönig schrieb:


> Ich sehe es so das das Angeln erst richtig aufblühen wird. Ich kenne so viele Leute die Angeln vor allem in meinem Alter.
> Die meisten fangen bei uns an mit dem modernen Karpfenangeln.


Gesunde Einstellung. Jungs wie Du werden das Ansehen der Angler sicher aufpolieren! Wünsche Dir weiterhin viel Vergnügen an unserem Hobby und gratuliere zu deinen Fängen und gelungenen Fotos..Martin


----------



## Rheophilius (10. November 2010)

*AW: Das Image des Angelns?*

Hallo,

für das öffentliche Bild des Anglers ist in erster Linie jeder Angler selbst durch seinen Umgang mit dem Fisch und seinem Verhalten am Wasser insgesamt verantwortlich.


----------



## NoSaint (10. November 2010)

*AW: Das Image des Angelns?*

Also es stimmt schon dass der Angelr in Deutschland keinen so hoch angesehenen Ruf hat wie z.B. in den Niderlanden oder aber gar in den USA oder Japan. Schonmal nachgesehn was dort die Pros so jährlich verdienen(?), die werden dort wie bei uns ein Alonso oder Vettel "verehrt". Also mit dem ansehen des Anglers hier kann man das echt nicht vergleichen. Klar gibt es hier den typischen 0815 Angler der nur in seinem Camping Stuhl gammelt sich einen reinzwitschert und dabei ein bissl Würmer vor sich hin badet. Aber den tendenz zum hochwertigem Tackle und weg vom Wurmbaden kann man schon ganz gut erkennen, wie ich finde.

Was ich nur immer schlimm finde ist weshalb man immer argumentieren muss, dass man nur angelt weil man Fisch isst oder weil dies oder jenes. Man wird schon (und das speziell in den Foren) schief angeschaut wenn man einfach sagt das Angeln an sich macht einem Spaß.

Ich geh nicht Angeln wegen Narungsbeschaffung, sondern weil mir das  Hobby selber spaß macht. Ich finde es spannend mit Kunstködern zu fischen und freue mich wenn ich mit einem toten Gegenstand, welchen ich animiere, einen Fisch zu fangen. Zudem tut es mir gut mal draußen zu sein, frische Luft und ggf. Sonne tanken... Wenns dann noch ein schöner Hecht, Barsch, oder eine BaFo ist, freue ich mich umso mehr. 

Ich release nahezu alles von dem was ich fange und hab dabei kein schlechtes Gewissen, da ich weiß, dass ich gut mit den Fischen umgehe, welche ich am Haken habe, also ich klatsch sie nicht in den Sand mach 100 Fotos um sie dan schön mit Sand paniert ins Wasser zurück zu werfen. Natürlich schaue ich wie es dem Fisch anch dem Fang geht, also ob er stark blutet o.ä. und versuche auch dem Fisch zuliebe den Drill möglichst kurz zu halten. Und klar ab und an nehm ich auch mal nen Fisch mit (dieses Jahr warens so etwa 4 innsgesammt) Diese esse ich dann auch voller Genuss und freue mich um das gute Essen. 

Aber warum kann ich nicht einfach nur angeln weils mir Spaß macht, bzw werde dann schief angeaschaut weil es einafch mein Hobby ist, ohne den Verzehr speziell???

Bsp: Es gibt Leute deren Hobby es ist Autofahren, gehn dazu evtl auf Rennstrecken, verpesten dabei mir ihren Schüsseln die Umwelt durch Abgase und da motzt auch keiner rum.... oder zumindest nicht so penetrant wie beim Angeln ohne den Verzehr von Fisch.... Schädlich ist laut den Argumenten defakto beides für die Natur/die Kreatur (letzter Teil ist etwas mit Ironie geschrieben)


----------



## Walstipper (10. November 2010)

*AW: Das Image des Angelns?*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Das zu sein hat auch niemand für sich in Anspruch genommen.



Falsch, Rheophilius nimmt sich das heraus und legitimiert angeln *allein* durch physiologische Notwendigkeit, was notwendig wäre um analog hedonistische Motivationen zu negieren.


----------



## Professor Tinca (10. November 2010)

*AW: Das Image des Angelns?*



Rheophilius schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> das einzige, womit ich ein Problem habe ist, wenn Sachverhalte vedreht und Beweise ignoriert werden, nur damitman seinen Diskussionsstandpunkt irgendwie halten kann.Das ist nicht das Vorgehen eines *rationalen Geistes*.





Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Das zu sein hat auch niemand für sich in Anspruch genommen.





Walstipper schrieb:


> Falsch, Rheophilius nimmt sich das heraus und legitimiert angeln *allein* durch physiologische Notwendigkeit, was notwendig wäre um analog hedonistische Motivationen zu negieren.




War doch darauf bezogen.^^^^|rolleyes


----------



## Rheophilius (10. November 2010)

*AW: Das Image des Angelns?*

Hallo,



> Ich geh nicht Angeln wegen Narungsbeschaffung, sondern weil mir das  Hobby selber spaß macht.


Das ist ja auch in Ordnung. Hedonistische Motive sind jedoch keine hinreichende vernünftige Begründung, genau genommen sind sie nämlich gar nicht vernünftig. Hedonistische und vernünftige Motive berim Angeln schließen sich auch nciht explizit aus.



> Ich Release  nahezu alles von dem was ich fange und hab dabei kein schlechtes  Gewissen, da ich weiß, dass ich gut mit den Fischen umgehe, welche ich  am Haken habe, also ich klatsch sie nicht in den Sand mach 100 Fotos um sie dan schön mit Sand paniert ins Wasser zurück zu werfen.



Wenn du konsequent bist, unterlässt du auch den Fang der Fische ohne vernünftigen Grund, weil sonst auch die gute Behandlung wenig nutzt, wenn das Grundübel immer noch besteht.



> Und klar ab und an nehm ich auch mal nen Fisch mit (dieses Jahr warens  so etwa 4 innsgesammt) Diese esse ich dann auch voller Genuss und freue  mich um das gute Essen.


So soll es ja auch sein. Es kann immer sein, dass man nicht den Fisch fängt, den man zum Essen haben will. Es sollte aber eben immer Teilaspekt des Angelns sein, sich einen Fisch "für die Pfanne" zu fangen. Wer 40 mal im Jahr angeln geht, aber nur drei mal nen Fisch mitnimmt, hat entweder unrealistische Entnahmeziele oder kann nicht Angeln - er fängt ja kaum mal das was gefangen, da verwertet, werden soll.


----------



## Rheophilius (10. November 2010)

*AW: Das Image des Angelns?*

Hallo,



> Falsch, Rheophilius nimmt sich das heraus und legitimiert angeln *allein* durch physiologische Notwendigkeit, was notwendig wäre um analog hedonistische Motivationen zu negieren.



Ich legetimiere Angeln nicht, weil es physiologisch notwendig ist. Ich legetimiere Angeln, wenn es UNTER ANDEREM dem Fang von Fischen als Nahrung dient, weil Nahrungsaufnahme physiologisch notwendig ist. Es wird einfach das Angenehme mit dem Notwendigen oder Nützlichen verbunden.

Angeln darf und soll ja Spaß machen. Der Spaß allein ist aber nicht ausreichend um den Schaden am Fisch vertretbar zu machen. Dazu sind rationale Motive, wie eben die Verwertung zumindest einiger gefangener Fische als Nahrung, notwendig.

Rationales Denken ist zudem Grundvoraussetzung um eine objektive Sachdiskussion zu führen. Dann verrennt man sich auch nicht in zusammengebastelte Pseudoargumente, bei denen man um drei Ecken gehen muss, statt geradeaus zu gehen.


----------



## NoSaint (10. November 2010)

*AW: Das Image des Angelns?*

Ich drücks mal so aus, ich bin so Vernünftig dass ich nicht jeden Fisch den ich fange entnehme, aber das hab ich ja oben schon geschrieben  

Aber ich denke dieses hin und her kommt wie in jedem Threat auf keinen grünen Zweig, normal halte ich mich daher auch strikt aus derartigen Diskusionen raus, konnte mich nur dieses mal nicht gänzlich zurückhalten...

Aber klar jeder soll es so machen wie er es für richtig hält, solange er es mit bedacht macht und mit der Kreatur Fisch (ob lebendig oder tot) gut umgeht, aber nicht einem anderen dann ebenfalls seine Ansichten madig machen, was leider viel zu häufig vorkommt. 

Und wer mit dem Angeln, dem C&R bzw. sinnvollen Fische entnehmen nicht zurecht kommt und alá "die Fische tun mir ja soooo leid" argumentiert, der sollte sich liber dem Briefmarkensammeln oder Häkeln widmen...


----------



## Rheophilius (10. November 2010)

*AW: Das Image des Angelns?*

Hallo,



> Aber klar jeder soll es so machen wie er es für richtig hält, solange er  es mit bedacht macht und mit der Kreatur Fisch (ob lebendig oder tot)  gut umgeht, aber nicht einem anderen dann ebenfalls seine Ansichten  madig machen.



Richtig. Der umsichtig agierende Angler legt sein Entnahmeverhalten irgendwo im Mittelfeld zwischen beiden Extrema an.


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (10. November 2010)

*AW: Das Image des Angelns?*



NoSaint schrieb:


> Aber klar jeder soll es so machen wie er es für richtig hält, solange er es mit bedacht macht und mit der Kreatur Fisch (ob lebendig oder tot) gut umgeht, aber nicht einem anderen dann ebenfalls seine Ansichten madig machen.


 

Und warum redest du dann recht despektierlich von dem reinzwitschernden 08/15 Wurmbader, oder in anderen Worten, dem zweitklassigen Angler von vorgestern?

Solltest das vielleicht auch mal probieren, das mit dem Wurmbaden. Manchmal öffnen sich bei den einfachen Dingen Horizonte.


----------



## NoSaint (10. November 2010)

*AW: Das Image des Angelns?*

Ich hab das nicht auf alle Angler ableiten wollen, sorry wenn das so rüber gekommen ist! Das ist halt das eine extrema welches ich nur leider viel zu häufig hier am See mitbekomme, damit mein ich nicht den Ansitzangler an sich, aber den besoffenen, rumpöbelnden Angler mit keinerlei Sachverstand. 

Weswegen ich das nicht mache? Naja mir machts einfach keinen Spaß die Ansitzerei, das ist einfach der Grund, wer's mag darfs doch gerne machen


----------



## Walstipper (11. November 2010)

*AW: Das Image des Angelns?*



Rheophilius schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Widersprüchlich,  da nun das Individualbedürfniss abhängig vom physiologischen Bedürfniss ist:

Spaß + phy Bed. = ok
Autonom phy Bed. = ok
Autonom Spaß ≠ ok

Wenn das Individualbedürfniss einzig nicht legitim ist, das phy Bed. diesem aber eine Legitimation verleiht, ist es grundlegend.


----------



## Rheophilius (11. November 2010)

*AW: Das Image des Angelns?*

Hallo,

die  Motivation Spaß am Angeln ist also davon abhängig, ob man Fisch essen möchte?


----------



## NoSaint (11. November 2010)

*AW: Das Image des Angelns?*

So kommt es jedenfalls von dir rüber:

"Wer Angelt soll Fisch essen oder garnicht erst Angeln...."

Ich hab ja geschrieben, ich angel nicht weil ich Fisch essen will(daher nahezu nur C&R), sondern weil mir das Angeln an sich einfach Spaß macht


----------



## Seefliege (11. November 2010)

*AW: Das Image des Angelns?*

|wavey:

Mein Gott Leute, geht doch einfach Angeln ... Und das macht zur Zeit richtig Spass. Ne ältere Dame mit Hund freute sich heute sichtlich einem Drill beiwohnen zu dürfen. Wuffi war auch ganz aus dem Häuschen. Nach der Landung verlies sie schnell den Ort des Geschehens. Die Frau hatte echt Taktgefühl und überlies es mir, was ich mit meinem Fang mache ... Fische unter Zeugen zurückzusetzen, verkneife ich mir in Dt. schon lange. Warum, dürfte nach dem Lesen der vorherigen Seiten dieses Themas verständlich sein ... Zu viele Leute, die mehr über's Angeln reden (herziehen), als es zu praktizieren ... |bla:

@ NoSaint;

In diesem Sinne ... #6


----------



## Rutenknicker (11. November 2010)

*AW: Das Image des Angelns?*

Ich bin der einzige der in meiner Familie angelt...
...und die sagen immer |bla:"Was ist daran so interessant am Wasser zu sitzen und aufm Fisch zu warten!"|supergri Ich sag dann immer: Ich mach mein Kram und ihr macht euern Kram...
Naja ich seh das als Necken an und angle trotzdem weiter!

Gruß Timo#h


----------



## Walstipper (11. November 2010)

*AW: Das Image des Angelns?*



Rheophilius schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> die  Motivation Spaß am Angeln ist also davon abhängig, ob man Fisch essen möchte?



Oder hast du Spaß am angeln, wenn du garnicht beim angeln bist, weil es nicht legitimiert ist?

(Motivation Spaß am Angeln (unrelevant)) Angeln finden nur statt, (ob man Fisch essen möchte) wenn es auf physiologische Reizbefriedigung abzielt.



Walstipper schrieb:


> legitimiert angeln *allein* durch physiologische Notwendigkeit, was notwendig wäre um analog hedonistische Motivationen zu negieren.



Das "ob man Fisch essen *möchte*" ist ein Individualbedürfnis, wie reines C&R auch.


----------



## Rheophilius (12. November 2010)

*AW: Das Image des Angelns?*

Hallo,

das Bedürfnis nach Nahrung ist ein Primärbedürfnis. Es ist im Grundsatz vollkomme irrelevant, ob dieses Bedürfnis nun durch Konsum des einen oder des anderen Nahrungsmittels gedeckt wird. Es muss dafür immer Leben beendet werden,  wir sind nicht autotroph. Es ist somit sowohl legitim als auch im Grundsatz Nahrungsbedürfnis zwingend notwendig, Fische zu fangen, um sie zu essen.

Es ist nicht legitim und im Grundsatz zwingend notwendig, Fische zu fangen aber nicht essen zu wollen, um Spaß zu haben. Spaß ist zudem, im Gegensatz zum Bedürfnis nach Nahrung, abstrakt, auch wenn er durch physiologische Reaktionen verursacht und begleitet wird.

Hedonischtische Motive sind in Anbetracht der negativen Auswirkungen auf dem Fisch keine hinreichende Begründung für den Angelvorgang.

Das Bedürfnis nach Nahrung ist in Anbetracht der Auswirkungen auf den Fisch durch seinen zwingenden und rein rationalen Charakter schon allein hinreichende Begründung für den Angelvorgang und darf somit auch durch hedonistische Motive begleitet werden, weil diese die hinreichende Begründung durch das Nahrungsbedürfnis nicht grundsätzlich negativ beeinträchtigen.

Die Güterabwägung kann zum Nachteil der Nahrungsaufnahme kippen, wenn die Auswirkungen des Nahrungsgewinns unverhältnismäßig zur Notwenidigkeit stehen. Das ist beispielsweise bei Gänsestopfleber der Fall. Diese ist zwar auch Nahrungsmittel, deckt also das Grundbedürfnis nach Nahrung, die bei ihrer Produktion verursachten Leiden bei den Gänsen stehen jedoch in keinem Verhältnis zum Nutzen und der Erfüllung des Grundbedürfnisses nach Nahrung.

Grundsätzlich ist auch eine vegane Ernährung die final richtige Konsequenz - sie ist aber unter den gegebenen Realbedingungen nicht flächendeckend durchführbar, ohne dass physiologische Nachteile beim Menschen auftreten. Da muss das ockhamsche Prinzip greifen. Wenn wir einmal über die Möglichkeit der Prodeinsequenzierung oder der Materie-Energie-Wandlung fähig sind, und unser Essen aus dem Replikator kommt, können wir sowohl vegan leben, obwohl dann  zwar tierische Eiweie gegessen werden, diese abern icht mehr vom lebendne Tierstammen, da künstlich erzeugt.


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (12. November 2010)

*AW: Das Image des Angelns?*



Rheophilius schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> das Bedürfnis nach Nahrung ist ein Primärbedürfnis. Es ist im Grundsatz vollkomme irrelevant, ob dieses Bedürfnis nun durch Konsum des einen oder des anderen Nahrungsmittels gedeckt wird. Es muss dafür immer Leben beendet werden, wir sind nicht autotroph. Es ist somit sowohl legitim als auch im Grundsatz Nahrungsbedürfnis zwingend notwendig, Fische zu fangen, um sie zu essen.
> 
> ...


 

Harter Tobak...|uhoh:
Hab ich zumindest jetzt keine Lust, da ne halbe Stunde darüber zu brüten, um es endgültig zu verstehen.
Ockham, notwendig, hinreichend..., Rheophilius, wir sind hier nicht im Lesesaal. Ich fürchte, du verwirrst die Leute mehr als dass du sie aufklärst.

Die "Spassgeschichte" wird bei mir eh anders erzählt. Solange ich eine Verwertungsabsicht habe, habe ich persönlich Spaß beim Angeln. Wobei, Spaß ist nicht das richtige Wort, eher eine Mischung aus Drang, Konzentration, Hingabe, Spannung und noch vieles mehr.

Ist z.B. mein Tageslimit erschöpft, dann weicht dies alles schlagartig, was sich z.B. dann darin zeigt, dass es mir plötzlich im Endeffekt egal ist, ob mir ein Fisch kurz vorm Boot noch abkommt oder nicht. Keine Spannung mehr, kein Spaß mehr..., und deswegen fische ich dann auch nicht mehr weiter, da besseres (spannenderes) zu tun. 

Und jetzt nur mal für dich, lieber Rheophilius :
Ich weiß gar nicht, was Ockhams Rassiermesser in dieser Diskussion soll. Beinhaltet es doch lediglich das Prinzip, sich während der wissenschaftlichen Theoriebildung im Zweifel auf möglichst einfache Erklärungsmodelle zu stützen. Auf Deutsch: Verkompliziere nicht grundlos alles!
Was das ganze nun mit veganer Ernährung oder auch der "Energie-Materie-Wandlung" zu tun hat, musst du mir erklären. Meinst du nicht, dass du in deinem Drang, dich möglichst wissenschaftlich-präzise auszudrücken, einen wenig viel durcheinander wirfst und die Dinge, ganz im Nicht-Sinne Ockhams, etwas verkomplizierst?

So, und nun wieder für alle |rolleyes:
Ich bin mir nicht so ganz sicher, ob das "Image des Angelns in der Öffentlichkeit" hier so ganz objektiv wiedergegeben wird. Es hat ein wenig den Anschein, als ob viele (ich schließe mich hier ausdrücklich NICHT aus) lediglich darüber berichten, was SIE SELBST von anderen Anglern (oder Gruppierungen innerhalb der Anglerschaft) halten. Um wirklich die Außenwirkung unseres Hobbys einschätzen zu können, müsste man schon in die Öffentlichkeit gehen und eine halbwegs repräsentative Umfrage machen. 

Ich würde das ja sehr gerne tun, bin beruflich wohl auch qualifiziert dazu, allerdings fehlt immer noch der Geldgeber...:q


----------



## strawinski (12. November 2010)

*AW: Das Image des Angelns?*

@Rheophilius...junge,junge...das war ja mal ne Abhandlung !!!#r
ganz deiner Meinung.....wer nur richtig im netz sucht, findet Langzeitstudien über C&R und darüber das die Fische in Wahrheit wirklich leiden und sterben....Das fische keinen schmerz verspüren sollen ist ist auch unsinn, nur weil sie sich nicht ausdrücken können...wenn man sich nen haken reinzieht spürt man es ja selbst. und die reaktionen die beobachtet wurden bei fischen nach dem wiedereinsetzen, die entzündungen durch das haken,also parasitzenbesatz etc. zeigen auch die wirkung.....es sollte jeder selbst entscheiden mit seinem gewissen was er da tut.
pernamanent streitereien oder diskussionen vom zaun zu brechen hilft auch nicht weiter.
abstreiten das es so ist, ist sinnlos. genauso auf dubiose studien zu hören das tiere keinen schmerz empfinden. viele wissenscaftler publizieren halt nur das für was sie geld bekommen oder was sie mit ihrer verbohrten meinung nicht einsehen können oder wollen. 
wer ein aquarium hat sollte mal die szenen nachstellen was passiert wenn ein gehakter fisch releast wird, wie die anderen fische sich drum kümmern.

das angelsport ein sport ist und nicht dem nahrungserwerb dient, ist doch in wahrheit eine perversität in sich..kollektives quälen anderer lebewesen und dann noch die eigenen kinder damit in konflikt bringen....mit vollem bauch stundenlang im boot sitzen und dann die nahrung wieder reinwerfen...unsere urahnnen hätten uns gelyncht dafür...

aber es muß halt jeder selbst dazu stehen.....ich habe darüber nicht zu richten...gott richtet, das reicht


----------



## Gunnar. (12. November 2010)

*AW: Das Image des Angelns?*

Mahlzeit,

Seefliege hatt es schon treffend bemerkt: *Nestbeschmutzer.*
Glücklicherweise gibt es von derartigen Kleingeistern nicht allzuviele.


----------



## strawinski (12. November 2010)

*AW: Das Image des Angelns?*

also jemand, der jemanden die wahrheit ins gesicht sagt ist ein nestbeschmutzer .....realitätsverlust, sich selbst belügen und schön zurecht reden ist ne feine sache.....sich morgens im rasierspiegel anzusehen ne andere...und ihr wollt richtige männer sein!!!!


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (12. November 2010)

*AW: Das Image des Angelns?*

Streitet nicht!

Nur den "Nestbeschmutzer" finde ich auch ein wenig heftig, denn damit kann man natürlich jegliche Kritik von vorherein totschlagen.


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (12. November 2010)

*AW: Das Image des Angelns?*



strawinski schrieb:


> wer ein aquarium hat sollte mal die szenen nachstellen was passiert wenn ein gehakter fisch releast wird, wie die anderen fische sich drum kümmern.
> 
> Wie denn? Bekommt der 'nen Keks?
> 
> kollektives quälen anderer lebewesen und dann noch die eigenen kinder damit in konflikt bringen



Willst du 'nen Keks?


----------



## Boendall (12. November 2010)

*AW: Das Image des Angelns?*



strawinski schrieb:


> also jemand, der jemanden die wahrheit ins gesicht sagt ist ein nestbeschmutzer .....realitätsverlust, sich selbst belügen und schön zurecht reden ist ne feine sache.....sich morgens im rasierspiegel anzusehen ne andere...und ihr wollt richtige männer sein!!!!


 
Die Wahrheit nicht vertragen aber dito....

Ich halte nichts davon andere zu belügen bzw. noch weniger mir selbst in die Tasche zu lügen. Mir als, sagen wir zu 90-95%, C&R Angler ist bewusst, dass Lebewesen (Made/Wurm/Fisch) aufgrund meines Hobbies leiden. Daher kann ich Realitätsverlust ausschliessen, dass das bei Anglern, die ihren Fang verwerten zutrifft wage ich teilweise zu bezweifeln, weil auch hier (vorausgesetzt man angelt mit Naturköder) Tiere wegen der eigenen Passion leiden. Vielleicht reden sich auch einige Verwerter die Realität schön? (der Wurm leidet nicht, ich angle weil ich Tierschützer bin...). Liegt es lediglich daran wo man die Grenze zieht (Fisch leidet, Wurm nicht)?

Die Wahrheit ist bei C&R Themen IMMER sehr dehnbar.

Für C&R Gegner ist DIE WAHRHEIT, dass der Fisch Leid empfindet und es deshalb verwerflich ist, ohne Verwertungsabsicht angeln zu gehen.

Während für C&R Befürworter der Fisch kein Leid empfindet, weil man ja schonend mit der Kreatur umgeht.

Ich würde mir jedensfalls nicht anmaßen die EINZIG RICHTIGE WAHRHEIT zu kennen und anderen mein Denken auf zu zwingen.

MEINE PERSÖNLICHE WAHRHEIT: Der Fisch leidet an Stress beim Fang egal ob ich ihn entnehme oder nicht. Ich kann mit reiner C&R Absicht ohne schlechtes Gewissen angeln gehen, weil ich mir bewusst bin, dass ich einerseits Stress bei Lebewesen (auch der Wurm zählt für mich dazu) verursache, ABER ich in der Nahrungskette über diesen Lebewesen stehe. Ich versuche mein möglichstes den Stress der Kreaturen so gering wie möglich zu halten, wenn es möglich wäre würde ich natürlich kein Leid verursachen (was aber nur heißen kann, dass ich nicht mehr fische), weil ich aufgrund der Nahrungskette auch sowas wie Verantwortung für diese Kreaturen habe. Was mich auch dazu zwingt, einen verletzten Fisch nicht zu releasen, sondern zu töten um ihm unnötiges Leid zu ersparen.

Mit dieser Einstellung komme ich für mich recht gut zurecht, ob jetzt ein PRO C&R oder ein KONTRA C&R mit mir einer Meinung ist, ist mir egal, ich werde diese Einstellung trotzdem nicht ablegen.

Es ist gut zu reflektieren und darüber nach zu denken, diese Diskussionen arten immer erst aus, sobald jemand behauptet "DIE EINZIG RICHTIGE WAHRHEIT" zu kennen und andere davon überzeugen will.

In diesem Sinne "Sorry fürs Offtopic, aber das musste ich loswerden."#h

EDIT: Nestbeschmutzer, nur weil jemand einen anderen Zugang zum Angeln hat ist schon eine harte Bandage.


----------



## Rheophilius (12. November 2010)

*AW: Das Image des Angelns?*

Hallo,



> Die Wahrheit ist bei C&R Themen IMMER sehr dehnbar.


 
Nur, wenn man Beweise nicht kennt, ignoriert oder falsch bewertet. Ansonsten ergibt sich ein sehr klares Bild.


----------



## Boendall (12. November 2010)

*AW: Das Image des Angelns?*

Womit wir wieder bei der anfangs genannten "These-Antithese Theorie" wären.
Nicht einmal die Wissenschafter sind sich über Schmerz/Leidensempfinden einig und wir streiten darüber. Bei den Möglichkeiten (man suche sich die Studien die das eigene Argument stärken und lasse die Studien die seinem Argument entgegensprechen ausser Acht) braucht man sich nur die richtige Seite suchen und schon dehnt man die Wahrheit zu seinen Gunsten.

Da braucht man keine "Beweise" ignorieren, nicht kennen oder falsch bewerten, da selbst unter den geistigen Kapazundern diese Frage nicht geklärt ist.

Somit sind alle "Beweise" die wir hier anführen (meist eben irgendwelche Studien) für A. und F.


----------



## strawinski (12. November 2010)

*AW: Das Image des Angelns?*

@Boendall...du bist ein "Licht" indem du dieser Diskussion mit einem ehrlichen und kosntruktivem Beitrag begegnest.


----------



## Brikz83 (12. November 2010)

*AW: Das Image des Angelns?*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Willst du 'nen Keks?


 
:q:q Na toll wie krieg ich jetzt den Kaffee vom Monitor??

p.s und was sagt ihr zum Image des angelns?? Denn darum geht es hier ja schließlich...


----------



## Rheophilius (12. November 2010)

*AW: Das Image des Angelns?*

Hallo,

zum Ockhamschen Prinzip gehört ach, dass Argumente nicht ungültig werden, weil sie bei extrem wenigen Fällen nicht zutreffen oder Punkte diskutuiert werden, die sich bereits im Voraus als nicht haltbar herausstellen, wenn man sie denn hinreichend bewertet hätte. Die Inversion der Beweislage verkompliziert nämlich die gesamte Diskussion.

Dazu gehört auch, dass man seine Entscheidungen nicht von eventuell eintretenden zukünftigen Ereignissen abhängig macht, deren Wahrscheinlichkeit nicht eingeschätzt werden kann und auf deren Eintrittswahrscheinlichkeit man keinen unmittelbaren Einfluss hat.

Das ist beispielsweise bei der Begründug der Setzkescherhälterung von Fischen der Fall, für deren Setzkescherhälterung der vernünftige Grund erst im weiteren Verlauf aufkommt, weil dieser vom Fang weiterer Fische abhängig gemacht wird. Zu dem Zeitpunkt, wo der erste Fisch in den Setzkescher kommt, ist der vernünftige Grund aber eben für die Hälterung dieses Fisches nicht gegeben.

Ein verlgleichbares Beispiel ist der Versuch, die Setzkescherhälterung ohne Entnahmeabsicht für die gehälterten Fische mit der Hakmortlität zu begründen, damit die Fische kontrolliert im Setzkescher verenden und dann doch einer Verwertung zugeführt werden.

Es rechtfertigt nämlich nicht, 100 Fische über Tage zu hältern, von denen beliebige 5 Fische verenden. Gleichsam wächst mit steigender Fischdichte und Dauer der Hälterung die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass sogar noch mehr Fische eben durch die Hälterung verenden.

Diese Verkomplizierung der Diskussion wäre bei vernünftiger Denkweise gar nicht nötig, weil sich die fraglichen, möglichen Handlungsketten bereits vorweg als nicht vertretbar erkennen lassen.


----------



## Rotauge28 (12. November 2010)

*AW: Das Image des Angelns?*

Um hier auch mal ordentlich auf den "Putz" zu hauen, ein sehr schöner Spruch im Folgenden.

Die Adressaten werden sich, nicht zu letzt auf Grund ihres selbstverliebten Schreibstils, in einem Anglerforum, sicher angesprochen fühlen 

si tacuisses, philosophus mansisses


----------



## Brikz83 (12. November 2010)

*AW: Das Image des Angelns?*

höhöhö..... danke onkel google für die Übersetzung


----------



## Professor Tinca (12. November 2010)

*AW: Das Image des Angelns?*



Rheophilius schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> zum Ockhamschen Prinzip gehört ach, dass Argumente nicht ungültig werden, weil sie bei extrem wenigen Fällen nicht zutreffen oder Punkte diskutuiert werden, die sich bereits im Voraus als nicht haltbar herausstellen, wenn man sie denn hinreichend bewertet hätte. Die Inversion der Beweislage verkompliziert nämlich die gesamte Diskussion.
> 
> ...




#d#d#d

Solange angelt doch keiner.
Höchstens Karpfenangler sitzen/liegen so lange am See und die benutzen keine Setzkescher für Karpfen.

Also nicht komplizierter machen als es ist . . .


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (12. November 2010)

*AW: Das Image des Angelns?*

Machen wir mal ein anderes Beispiel:

Ich fange Köderfische und hältere die, um sie später lebend mitzunehmen (In den Gartenteich, das Aquarium oder sonst wo hin). Bitte jetzt NICHT gleich darüber diskutieren, ob das lebend-mit-nach-Hause-nehmen i.O. ist.

So, und dann fange ich erstmal 2 Rotaugen um die 15cm - bisschen groß für meinen Geschmack. Aber man weiß ja nicht, was noch beißen wird, also ab in den Setzkescher. 

Nun fange ich noch 10 Rotaugen um die 10 cm, super Größe!

Am Ende der Aktion entlasse ich die beiden größeren in die Freiheit, ich brauche sie nicht mehr.

Hab ich mich nun falsch verhalten?


----------



## Boendall (12. November 2010)

*AW: Das Image des Angelns?*



strawinski schrieb:


> @Boendall...du bist ein "Licht" indem du dieser Diskussion mit einem ehrlichen und kosntruktivem Beitrag begegnest.



Danke für die Blumen.


----------



## Walstipper (12. November 2010)

*AW: Das Image des Angelns?*



Rheophilius schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> das Bedürfnis nach Nahrung ist ein Primärbedürfnis. Es ist im Grundsatz vollkomme irrelevant, ob dieses Bedürfnis nun durch Konsum des einen oder des anderen Nahrungsmittels gedeckt wird. Es muss dafür immer Leben beendet werden,  wir sind nicht autotroph. Es ist somit sowohl legitim als auch im Grundsatz Nahrungsbedürfnis zwingend notwendig, Fische zu fangen, um sie zu essen.
> 
> ...



@Kohlmeise: Präzise Ausdrucksweise kann Inhalte illustrieren, aber auch diskreditieren. Rheophilius schreibt hier aber angebracht präzise, wie ich finde.
Ein Teil meiner Univorlesungen sind da durchaus komplexer, oder auch unpräziser.

Rheophilius revidiert seine widersprüchliche Aussage



> *Ich legetimiere Angeln nicht, weil es physiologisch notwendig ist.* Ich legetimiere Angeln, wenn es UNTER ANDEREM dem Fang von Fischen als Nahrung dient, weil Nahrungsaufnahme physiologisch notwendig ist. Es wird einfach das Angenehme mit dem Notwendigen oder Nützlichen verbunden.



zurück zu "*Ich legetimiere Angeln nur, wenn es physiologische Primärbedürfnisbefriedigung voraussetzt*"

Übersetzt: Angeln ist nur gerechtfertigt, wenn es körperliche Existenzbedürfnisse wie Atmung, Schlaf, Nahrung, Wärme, Gesundheit, Wohnraum, Kleidung, Sexualität, Bewegung befriedigt.

Das die Option Fischessen sowie die Wahl der Fischart beim Catch and Decide überhaupt!, als Kultur und Luxusbedürfnis (*Delikatessen, Genussmittel*, Auto, Reisen, Theater- Musicalbesuch) in Deutschland praktisch *nicht* als Existenzbedürfnis (zur Lebenserhaltung *notwendig*, Essen, Trinken, Kleidung, Unterkunft) verstanden werden kann, wird hier abgestritten, bzw pauschalisiert.

Angeln kann natürlich bei Armut als Hungerbefriedigung zwingend notwendig werden.

Ich finde die Frage nach der Motivation jedenfalls äußert interessant, eine Diskussion hat nix mit Streit zu tuen, zur Differenzierung beider Seiten braucht es möglichst rationale Deutungen, und User die dazu in der Lage sind #h

Eventuell werde ich die Tage mal einen Thread aufmachen, um mal zu lesen, weshalb Deutschland denn angelt.

Sry fürs Off-Topic, vielleicht kann das ja ein Mod ins C/R verschieben.


----------



## Professor Tinca (12. November 2010)

*AW: Das Image des Angelns?*



Kohlmeise schrieb:


> Machen wir mal ein anderes Beispiel:
> 
> Ich fange Köderfische und hältere die, um sie später lebend mitzunehmen (In den Gartenteich, das Aquarium oder sonst wo hin). Bitte jetzt NICHT gleich darüber diskutieren, ob das lebend-mit-nach-Hause-nehmen i.O. ist.
> 
> ...




Natürlich nicht, sondern sehr respektvoll gegenüber dem Leben der Fische. Wenn es nach Rheo ginge wären die ersten gleich abzuschlagen.#d

Das habe ich gestern schon mit ihm diskutiert:

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=199430&page=17

#h#h#h


----------



## Rheophilius (12. November 2010)

*AW: Das Image des Angelns?*



> Wenn es nach Rheo ginge wären die ersten gleich abzuschlagen.


 
Falsch! Es wäre spätestens unmittelbar nach der Anlandung die Entscheidung zu treffen, ob Entnahme/Verwertung oder Zurücksetzen erfolgen soll. Dazu dürfen die Fische, wenn begründet, auch zwischenzeitlich gehältert werden. 



> Hab ich mich nun falsch verhalten?


 
Zumindest inkonsequent. Dazu gehört, dass man entsprechend schnell eine Entscheidung trifft und zu dieser auch steht - auch wenn sie sich vielleicht im Nachhinein nicht unbedingt als die beste herausstellt. Dies war jedoch zum Zeitpunkt, an dem die Entscheidung getroffen werden musste, aus den dann vorliegendne Informatonen nicht ersichtlich. Deswegen ist Bedauern oder Zweifel an der Entscheidung unangebracht.

Denn die Auswirkungen der definitiv vorhersehbaren Ereignisse waren gegenüber den unter Umständen eintretenden Ereignissen, deren Wahrscheinlichkeit aber nicht geschätzt werden konnte, so ausgerichtet, dass genau diese Entscheidung zu treffen war.

Ich weiß definitiv, dass dem Fisch durch die Hälterung weiterer Stress zugefügt wird. Kann dies nicht durch eine beim Setzen in den Kescher bestehende Verwertungsabsicht vernüünftig begründet werde, weil diese von zukünftigen Ereignissen, deren Eintrittswahrscheinlichkeit nicht abschätzbar ist, abhängt, ist der Fisch umgehend schonend zurückzusetzen.

Die Begründung, dass die Tötung des Fisches im Nachhinein falsch sein könnte, weil durch unzureichenden Umfang des Fangs der Fisch nicht sinnvoll verwertet werden kann, ist irrig, weil bereits die Tötung des Fisches zur sinnvollen Verwertung verpflichtet.

Ich finde, dass dies Ausdruck der Schutzverplichtung des Anglers gegenüber dem Fisch ist, die ihn dazu verpflichtet,
vermeidbaren, nicht vernünftig begründbaren Schaden am Fisch zu verhindern. Daraus ergibt sich die Konsequenz, dass die Entscheidung über Entnahme oder Zurücksetzen des Fisches spätestens unmittelbar nach der Anlandung erfolgen muss.


----------



## Professor Tinca (12. November 2010)

*AW: Das Image des Angelns?*

Unsinn.

Dafür ist Zeit wenn der/die Fisch/e im Kescher schwimmen.
Wie ich gestern schon sagte: 
*Fakt ist, die Fische leben hinterher und können Nachwuchs produzieren  wenn sich der Angler kurzfristig entscheidet sie nicht zu verwerten.
Was soll er mit einem abgeschlagenen Barsch wenn keiner weiter biss?
In die Tonne werfen?
Die Experten sind die Praktiker . .  wie immer!*


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (12. November 2010)

*AW: Das Image des Angelns?*



Rheophilius schrieb:


> Denn die Auswirkungen der definitiv vorhersehbaren Ereignisse waren gegenüber den unter Umständen eintretenden Ereignissen, deren Wahrscheinlichkeit aber nicht geschätzt werden konnte, so ausgerichtet, dass genau diese Entscheidung zu treffen war.


 

Aha. Lieber Reophilius: Wir befinden uns hier in einem Angelforum, nicht in einem Hauptseminar zur praktischen Anwendung von Erkenntnistheorie. 
Man sollte die akademische Logik da belassen, wo sie hingehört: In das Studierzimmer. 

Die ganze liebe Wissenschaft kann ein ganz großes Vergnügen sein, aber nur solange man sich nicht unbedingt darum bemüht, sie krampfhaft auf jede menschliche Motivation und Regung anzuwenden. 

Und warum sagst du mir nicht einfach mit ganz "normalen" und unwissenschaftlichen Feierabendworten (immerhin ist Freitag), warum ich etwas falsch mache, wenn ich die zwei angesprochenen Rotaugen wieder schwimmen lasse? Lass mal die wissenschaftliche Fassade runter, mit Wissenschaft alleine hat noch niemals jemand leben können. Stets mussten auch noch andere die Brötchen backen...

Ich muss mich noch mal selbst zitieren:



Kohlmeise schrieb:


> Machen wir mal ein anderes Beispiel:
> 
> Ich fange Köderfische und hältere die, um sie später lebend mitzunehmen (In den Gartenteich, das Aquarium oder sonst wo hin). Bitte jetzt NICHT gleich darüber diskutieren, ob das lebend-mit-nach-Hause-nehmen i.O. ist.
> 
> ...


 
Ich muss zugeben, ich habe mein Beispiel konstruiert. Und zwar aus dem Grund, da es die ganze Uneindeutigkeit der Angelpraxis wiedergibt. Ich dachte mir schon, dass du da etwas rumzukritteln hast, und sei es nur, "Inkonsequenz" zu unterstellen. 
Insgesamt komme ich zu dem Ergebnis, dass du entweder kein Angler bist oder aber ein Angler, der von seiner eigenen Inkonsequenz keine Ahnung hat. Die Maßstäbe, die du ansetzt, sind nämlich in der Praxis nicht umsetzbar. So, nun kannst du versuchen, alle relevanten Variablen zu identifizieren. Ich schau mal, was noch alles kommt.


----------



## Rheophilius (12. November 2010)

*AW: Das Image des Angelns?*

Hallo,

es ist also in der Praxis nicht umsetzbar, dass der Angler allein aufgrund der Eigenschaften des Fisches sofort nach dessen Anlandung entscheidet, ob er diesen unmittelbar zurücksetzt oder, mitunter nach zwischenzeitlicher Setzkescherhälterung, verwertet?

Ob man jetzt vielleicht unter Umständen eventuell noch einen weiteren Fisch fängt, der dann nachträglich auch die Entnahme des erstes Fisches sinnvoll machen würde, ist unerheblich dafür.

Die Unsicherheit über die Entwicklung der Faktenlage ist kein ausreichender Grund dafür, dem ersten Fisch im Setzkescher weiterm Stress auszusetzen und die Entnahmeentscheidung und das Aufkommen des vernünftigen Grundes von der weiteren Entwicklung der Faktenlage abhängig zu machen.

Es ist auch kein Argument gegen die Entscheidung der Entnahme, wenn sich diese hinterher aufgrund des geringens Fangs als eher unbefriedigend herausstellt.

Entweder entscheide ich mich, das 25 cm Rotauge zu entnehmen oder setze es sofort zurück. Entscheide ich mich für die Entnahme, kann ich den Fisch auch in den Setzkescher setzen. Die getroffene Entscheidung muss aber bestehen bleiben, auch wenn am Ende des Angeltages sonst nichts mehr gebissen hat. Das ist dann zwar nicht unbedingt erfreulich, jede andere Handlungsweise ist aber inkonsequent und unfair gegenüberdem Fisch. Es ist eher vertretbar, nur den einen Fisch für die Pfanne zu haben, als dem einen Fisch in Erwartung möglicher weiterer Fänge, die dann doch ausbleiben, im Setzkescher weiterem Stress auszusetzen, und ihn dann bei Ausbleiben weiterer Fänge, doch wieder zurückzusetzen.
Der vernünftige Grund für die Hälterung und ihrer Folgen für den Fisch entfällt damit.

Was ist bei pauschalem Setkescherverbot? Wird der zur Verwertung bestimmte, getötete Fisch dann weggeworfen, weil einer allein doch zu mickrig für die Pfanne ist?

Wenn ich 10 cm Rotaugen als Köderfische brauche, aber zwei 15 cm Fische fange, dann erfüllen die nicht die benötigten Parameter und werden unmittelbar zurückgesetzt. Ohne wenn und aber, ganz rational und konsequent. Kein Hintertürchen. Fange ich dann später doch noch meine benötigten 10 cm Rotaugen, dann ist das gut. Wenn nicht, dann habe ich eben Pech gehabt.


----------



## Professor Tinca (12. November 2010)

*AW: Das Image des Angelns?*



Rheophilius schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> es ist also in der Praxis nicht umsetzbar, dass der Angler allein aufgrund der Eigenschaften des Fisches sofort nach dessen Anlandung entscheidet, ob er diesen unmittelbar zurücksetzt oder, mitunter nach zwischenzeitlicher Setzkescherhälterung, verwertet?
> 
> Ob man jetzt vielleicht unter Umständen eventuell noch einen weiteren Fisch fängt, der dann nachträglich auch die Entnahme des erstes Fisches sinnvoll machen würde, ist unerheblich dafür.



In der Praxis ist das ganz entscheidend für das Leben des Fisches auch wenn du als Theoretiker das anders siehst.




Rheophilius schrieb:


> Die Unsicherheit über die Entwicklung der Faktenlage ist kein ausreichender Grund dafür, dem ersten Fisch im Setzkescher weiterm Stress auszusetzen und die Entnahmeentscheidung und das Aufkommen des vernünftigen Grundes von der weiteren Entwicklung der Faktenlage abhängig zu machen.
> 
> Es ist auch kein Argument gegen die Entscheidung der Entnahme, wenn sich diese hinterher aufgrund des geringens Fangs als eher unbefriedigend herausstellt.



Doch ist es in der Praxis. In der Theorie allerdings nicht.#d





Rheophilius schrieb:


> Entweder *entscheide ich mich*, das 25 cm Rotauge zu entnehmen oder setze es sofort zurück. Entscheide ich mich für die Entnahme, kann ich den Fisch auch in den Setzkescher setzen. Die getroffene Entscheidung muss aber bestehen bleiben, auch wenn am Ende des Angeltages sonst nichts mehr gebissen hat. Das ist dann zwar nicht unbedingt erfreulich, jede andere Handlungsweise ist aber inkonsequent und unfair gegenüberdem Fisch. Es ist eher vertretbar, nur den einen Fisch für die Pfanne zu haben, als dem einen Fisch in Erwartung möglicher weiterer Fänge, die dann doch ausbleiben, im Setzkescher weiterem Stress auszusetzen, und ihn dann bei Ausbleiben weiterer Fänge, doch wieder zurückzusetzen.
> Der vernünftige Grund für die Hälterung und ihrer Folgen für den Fisch entfällt damit.




Kannst Du gerne so machen . . . Aber verschone andere damit. 
Wer, ausser Dir,  tötet Fische nur weil er es sich am Schreibtisch in den Kopf gesetzt hat?



Rheophilius schrieb:


> Was ist bei pauschalem Setkescherverbot? Wird der zur Verwertung bestimmte, getötete Fisch dann weggeworfen, weil einer allein doch zu mickrig für die Pfanne ist?




Dagegen gilt es zu kämpfen! 
Damit unser Hobby nicht von Theoretikern und Pseudowissenschaftlern kaputt gemacht wird durch Entmündigung der einzelnen Angler  . . . #h#h


----------



## Chrizzi (12. November 2010)

*AW: Das Image des Angelns?*

Glaubst du den Kram den du da schreibst?


----------



## Professor Tinca (12. November 2010)

*AW: Das Image des Angelns?*



Chrizzi schrieb:


> Glaubst du den Kram den du da schreibst?




Ich?

Aber sicher!!!


----------



## Bayerpaco04 (12. November 2010)

*AW: Das Image des Angelns?*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Ich?
> 
> Aber sicher!!!


Ich glaube er meint Rheophilius, denn bei ihm bin ich mir auch nicht wirklich sicher.


----------



## allrounder13 (12. November 2010)

*AW: Das Image des Angelns?*



Rheophilius schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> es ist also in der Praxis nicht umsetzbar, dass der Angler allein aufgrund der Eigenschaften des Fisches sofort nach dessen Anlandung entscheidet, ob er diesen unmittelbar zurücksetzt oder, mitunter nach zwischenzeitlicher Setzkescherhälterung, verwertet?
> 
> ...



Wenn du das so machst ist das völlig okay.
Aber ich finde du kannst nicht entscheiden welches Argument zählt und welches nicht.

außerdem gehört das eigentlich immer noch nicht so recht hierhin...

mfg lukas


----------



## donlotis (12. November 2010)

*AW: Das Image des Angelns?*

Zum Image des Angelns fällt mir nur ein: Meine Frau und meine Kinder finden mich super... 

Alles andere zählt nicht!

Gruß donlotis


----------



## Rheophilius (12. November 2010)

*AW: Das Image des Angelns?*

Hallo,



> außerdem gehört das eigentlich immer noch nicht so recht hierhin...



Das ist richtig. Das Handeln am Wasser, und die durch diese zum Ausdruck gebrachte Einstellung zum Angeln insgesamt, wirkt sich aber auch auf das Image des Anglers aus. Es besteht also ein Kausalzusammenhang.

Zu den Argumenten und ihrer Gültigkeit muss man die Folgen der möglichen Verfahrensweisen berücksichtigen.
Bei der von mir beschriebenen und betriebenen konsequenten Vorgehensweise habe höchstens ich das Nachsehen. Das ist im Gegensatz zum Schaden am sinnlos gehälterten Fisch, der für die ganze Sache nix kann, vertretbar.

Deswegen kann man zwar Argumente vobringen, muss diese dann aber in Anbetracht dessen, wass dabei unterm Strich rauskommt, auch wieder zurückziehen.


----------



## Professor Tinca (12. November 2010)

*AW: Das Image des Angelns?*



Rheophilius schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Vertretbarer und mit weniger Schaden als dem Tod käme er davon wenn er nach der Hälterung zurückgesetzt würde.

Ich zitiere mich nochmal selber:
*Fakt ist, die Fische leben hinterher und können Nachwuchs produzieren   wenn sich der Angler kurzfristig entscheidet sie nicht zu verwerten.
Was soll er mit einem abgeschlagenen Barsch wenn keiner weiter biss?
In die Tonne werfen?
Die Experten sind die Praktiker . .  wie immer!*



Rheophilius schrieb:


> Deswegen kann man zwar Argumente vobringen, muss diese dann aber in Anbetracht dessen, wass dabei unterm Strich rauskommt, auch wieder zurückziehen.



*Einsicht ist der erste Weg zur Besserung.|rolleyes*


----------



## Simon K. (12. November 2010)

*AW: Das Image des Angelns?*

Lieber Rheophilius,
ich glaube ja das du die Fische direkt nach dem Fang
totquatscht und sich dadurch schon einiges erübrigt..

Mach dich mal locker Alter!#h
Liebe Grüße Simon


----------



## wilhelm (12. November 2010)

*AW: Das Image des Angelns?*

*Achtung Zitat:* Also für mich ist eines der langweiligsten Hobbys das Angeln. Ich verstehe gar nicht wie man einfach nur dasitzen kann um darauf zu warten, dass ein Fisch anbeißt.
Ist das schon alles oder habe ich einfach keine Ahnung?* Ende Zitat:*

So oder so ähnlich hört man es immer wieder von Nichtanglern.#c

Der typische Angler ist ein Biertrinkender, Zigarettenrauchernder,in Tarnkleidung am Ufer hockender Langweiler.*Das ist das Image!*
Und da könnt ihr schreiben was ihr wollt, es wird eben so wahrgenommen.#q

Aber was will man? Entweder *Imageberatung* oder ohne *Rechtfertigungsdedönse (*geiles wort was mir da so gerade eingefallen ist) einfach seinem Hobby nachgehen, ohne sich von schlafgestörten Pseudowissenschaftlern oder anderen Rechtfertigungexperten permanent vorschreiben zu lassen welches Verhalten wohl dem Image zuträglich wäre.#c
Also ich Sche... auf Image und gehe lieber Angeln::vik:

Gruß Wilhelm#h


----------



## Rheophilius (12. November 2010)

*AW: Das Image des Angelns?*

Hallo,



> Also ich Sche... auf Image und gehe lieber Angeln



Wenn du auf dein Image , die Meinung, die die Leute auf der Straße von dir als Angler haben, scheißt, dann darfst du dich nicht wundern, wenn du eben bald mal genau nicht mehr angeln darfst, weil man der Meinung ist, dass Angler alle Müllschweine und Tierquäler sind und der Gesetzgeber da den Riegel vorschiebt.


----------



## wilhelm (12. November 2010)

*AW: Das Image des Angelns?*

Wenn der Gesetzgeber dieses Forum lesen würde wäre es mit dem Angeln sowieso bald aus.:c
Darum gehe ich auch lieber Angeln als ein Image das nun mal so ist, zu ändern, was ich und auch du nicht kannst.
Auch noch was : Ich trinke keinen Alkohol und Rauche nicht mehr (seit über 7 Jahren) außerdem versaue ich auch nicht meinen Angelplatz, aber trotz dem bleibe ich bei meiner Aussage.

Gruß Wilhelm


----------



## Rheophilius (12. November 2010)

*AW: Das Image des Angelns?*

Hallo,

wer der Meinung ist, dass der zurückgesetzte Fisch nach der Setzkescherhälterung in jedem Falle überlebt, der ist naiv.
Die Wahrscheinlichkeit des Todes ist zwar geringer, als wenn man dem Fisch gleich eins überzieht, aber deutlich höher, als wenn man ihn gleich zurückgesetzt hätte. Daran gibt es nichts zu rütteln.

Zum Zeitpunkt, in dem der Fisch in den Setzkescher kommt, muss deshalb bereits der vernünftige Grund dafür bestehen.

Wenn das Überleben des Fisches so hochgewertet wird, wieso wird die Wahrschiehnlichkeit seines Überlebens dann vorsätzlich und ohne vernünftige Begründung resuziert?

Ich weiß, dass dies so, sowohl ethisch als auch juristisch korrekt ist. 

http://www.tierschutz-urteile.de/urteile_detail.php?display=fallsammlung&urteil=4410

http://www.agsb.net/Setzkescher%20ja%20oder%20nein.pdf



> Das Gericht spricht die Angeklagten mit dem Hinweis frei, dass die Setzkescherproblematik
> durch das Wettfischen und die *Unsitte des Zurücksetzens von gehälterten
> Fischen* entstanden sei. *Der verantwortungsvolle und sorgfältige Umgang mit gefangenen
> Fischen müsse für alle Angler oberstes Gebot bleiben.*





			
				Verordnung zur Ausführung des Fischereigesetzes für Bayern schrieb:
			
		

> In Setzkeschern gehälterte Fische dürfen nicht in das Fanggewässer zurückgesetzt werden.






			
				Berliner Landesfischereiordnung schrieb:
			
		

> Mit der Handangel gefangene und gehälterte Fische dürfen nicht in das Fanggewässer zurückgesetzt werden.





			
				Fischereiordnung 
des Landes Brandenburg schrieb:
			
		

> Gehälterte Fische dürfen nicht in das Gewässer zurückgesetzt werden.





			
				Verordnung über die gute fachliche Praxis in der Fischerei und den Schutz der Fische für Hessen schrieb:
			
		

> Fische, die für den menschlichen Verzehr bestimmt sind, dürfen vorübergehend in Setzkeschern gehältert werden;  *das Zurücksetzen ist unzulässig.*





			
				Thüringer Fischereiverordnung schrieb:
			
		

> In Setzkeschern  gehälterte Fische dürfen nicht zurückgesetzt werden.



Es ist die für die Praxis relevante Exrtrapolation des Tierschutzgesetztes. Diese gilt natürlich auch in Bundesländern, die in der Landesfischereigesetzgebung dies nicht ausdrücklich formuliert.


----------



## Professor Tinca (12. November 2010)

*AW: Das Image des Angelns?*



Rheophilius schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> wer der Meinung ist, dass der zurückgesetzte Fisch nach der Setzkescherhälterung in jedem Falle überlebt, der ist naiv.
> Die Wahrscheinlichkeit des Todes ist zwar geringer, als wenn man dem Fisch gleich eins überzieht, aber deutlich höher, als wenn man ihn gleich zurückgesetzt hätte. Daran gibt es nichts zu rütteln.
> ...



*
Weil, wie du schon richtig sagst, eben seine Überlebenschance grösser ist als wenn er gleich eins auf die Rübe kriegt. Auch eine grössere Chance ist nur eine Chance, aber es ist eben eine.
Was wäre deine Wahl wenn es hiesse sterben oder Sress und evtl. weiterleben?*



Rheophilius schrieb:


> *Ich weiß*, dass dies so, sowohl ethisch als auch juristisch korrekt ist.
> 
> http://www.tierschutz-urteile.de/urteile_detail.php?display=fallsammlung&urteil=4410
> 
> ...



*
Was du alles weisst.#t
Da nicht jeder Richter auch Angler ist, fehlt ihm der persönliche Bezug und damit das Verständnis für die Sachlage. Wäre der Richter Angler, sähe das Urteil sicher anders aus und du würdest dich darauf nicht beziehen können.
Würdest du dann einsehen, dass dein Standpunkt falsch ist?
* |rolleyes


----------



## wilhelm (12. November 2010)

*AW: Das Image des Angelns?*

Extrapolation bezeichnet man auch als *Hochrechnung*. 

Schönen Abend noch, ich habe jetzt Wochenende und viel Spass beim Imagepflegen.( ist mir zu b..)

Gruß Wilhelm#h


----------



## wilhelm (12. November 2010)

*AW: Das Image des Angelns?*

Hallo Prof. ich verweise auf meine Beitrag 152.
Und übrigens guter Beitrag 156.

Gruß Wilhelm


----------



## Shez (12. November 2010)

*AW: Das Image des Angelns?*



wilhelm schrieb:


> Der typische Angler ist ein Biertrinkender, Zigarettenrauchernder,in Tarnkleidung am Ufer hockender Langweiler.*Das ist das Image!*
> Und da könnt ihr schreiben was ihr wollt, es wird eben so wahrgenommen.#q
> 
> 
> Gruß Wilhelm#h



Good Posting !  

p.s wobei du wodkatrinkeder, nicht ganz akzentfrei sprechender, vergessen hast .
hmm oder war das grad meine Warnehmung des typischen Anglers ...tsts Sachen gibts


----------



## Gemini (12. November 2010)

*AW: Das Image des Angelns?*

@Rheophilius 

Noch eine paar ernst gemeinte Fragen.

Worauf willst du eigentlich hinaus? 

Willst du überhaupt auf etwas hinaus oder ziehst du irgendeine Befriedigung aus dem ständigen Polarisieren? 14jährigen irgendetwas über Kausalzusammenhänge erzählen, vegane Ernährung, Replikatoren etc... Gehts noch?

Ist dir klar dass dich entweder niemand mehr ernst nimmt, oder – weil berufstätig – keine Zeit hat den immer wiederkehrenden, ellenlangen Sermon komplett zu lesen?

Und wenn dir das klar ist – und das sollte es da du dich ja für ein ganz cleveres Kerlchen hälst – warum geht es immer mit der gleichen Leier weiter?

Was ist passiert dass du dein Hobby (war Angeln mal dein Hobby?) nicht mehr ausüben kannst ohne dieses nicht wirklich nachvollziehbare Sendungsbewusstsein zu empfinden?

Wenn du mir deine Adresse schickst bekommst du ein vegan zu ernährendes Tamagotchi von mir #h


----------



## wilhelm (12. November 2010)

*AW: Das Image des Angelns?*

Ja der Shez #d, was wären wir nur ohne unser *Image *? Ich mag gar nicht dran denken.|rolleyes 


Gruß Wilhelm


----------



## Rheophilius (12. November 2010)

*AW: Das Image des Angelns?*

Hallo große, rote Gummiente,



> Bist Du Angler oder Petaner??



ein Angler,  der sich seiner Verantwortung gegenüber dem Fisch bewusst ist.

Als PeTAner würde ich nicht für die Einhaltung bestimmter Regeln beim Angeln plädieren und auch nich mit Fakten untermauern, sondern verlangen, dass das Angeln als Tierquälerei ganz einzustellen ist. 

Was ich gar nicht verstehen kann ist fachliche Expertise als Stigma angesehen wird. Weil man dann icht maulen kann, wenns ärger gibt, dass man gar nicht alles wissen kann?

Ich würde es auch nicht als Sendungsbewusstsein bezeichen. Ich teste nur meinen Standpunkt in der Dikussion. Ich suche diese Herausforderung, um zu sehen, ob ich nicht vielleicht doch Fehler in meiner Meinungsbildung habe.


----------



## Frauen-Nerfling (12. November 2010)

*AW: Das Image des Angelns?*

@ NoSaint
Das Angeln Freude macht ist ja wohl Grundvoraussetzung um überhaupt zu angeln.
Nur, was machst Du dafür ?
Wo liegt Deine Leistung der Natur und der Gesellschaft gegenüber ?
Angeln ist nehmen und geben !!!


----------



## NoSaint (12. November 2010)

*AW: Das Image des Angelns?*

Wie kommst du nun darauf, bzw. was genau hat das nun mit der eigentlichen Fragestellung zutun, die hier diskutiert wird? Was tust du denn dann für die Gesellschaft, bzw. für die Natur(bezüglich des Angelns), dass du mutmaßen kannst ich würde nichts machen, bzw. dies überhaupt fragst? 

  Also für die Natur mache ich folgendes: ich werfe meinen Dreck nicht einfach an den Gewässerrand und gehe pfleglich mit den Lebewesen um und für die Gesellschaft(was genau soll die überhaupt damit zutun haben, sprichst du jetzt von einem Verein, bzw. speziell den Mitangelnden???) zahl ich meine Gebühren der Scheine und geh somit nicht Schwarzangeln und versuche den Mitangelnden nicht auf die Füße zu treten, bzw. im Falle dessen, falls einer Nicht Waidgerecht mit Fischen umgeht, spreche ich diese Personen an und rufe ggf. die Polizei(was auch schon vorgekommen ist).... Zudem pöbel ich nicht beim Angeln Schaulustige an, sondern antworte auch bei Fragen bezüglich des Angelns, dabei sind auch schon mit Passanten sehr interessante Gespräche entstanden...

Ach ja wenn du mit der Gesellschaft u.a. die Wirtschaft meinst, nun ja ich muss mir meine Angelsachen auch kaufen....


----------



## Yellow (12. November 2010)

*AW: Das Image des Angelns?*

Wie gut das es die Meinungsfreiheit gibt:vik:

Das Image des Angelns oder des Anglers steht sicher nicht zum besten!!   Wie auch?   Es gibt zwei Verbände die sich nicht Grün sind und sich nicht die Butter vom Brot nehmen lassen wollen!!! Dann so manche Vereine die wie bekloppt Mitglieder aufnehmen nur um Kohle zu machen.  Angler die sich gegenseitig beschimpfen und schlimmeres #d    Ich bin mir sicher das wir so nie eine starke Lobby bekommen werden um gemeinsam für uns alle etwas zu erreichen!!!!!!!     Wir müssen auich nicht über C&R oder Setzkescher diskutieren denn ein Blick in die Angelpapiere oder in die Vereinssatzung reicht da doch aus oder?
Allen noch einen schönen Abend und viel Petri#h

Gruß  Yellow


----------



## Ralle 24 (12. November 2010)

*AW: Das Image des Angelns?*



Rheophilius schrieb:


> Ich suche diese Herausforderung, um zu sehen, ob ich nicht vielleicht doch Fehler in meiner Meinungsbildung habe.



Ja, meiner Meinung nach hast Du einen Fehler in der Meinungsbildung. Du versuchst, juristische und moralische Aspekte unter einen Hut zu bringen und daraus eine homogene und für alle und immer richtige Handlungsweise abzuleiten. Das funktioniert schon deshalb nicht, weil juristische Aspekte statisch sind und nur einen Rahmen bilden, in dem man sich mit moralischen, individuell stark unterschiedlichen, Ansichten bewegen muss.  

Ein sehr gutes Beispiel ist Deine Ansicht, dass man einen einmal in die Hälterung verfrachteten Fisch unbedingt töten muss, auch wenn weitere Fänge ausbleiben und der eine Fisch für eine Mahlzeit nicht ausreicht. Du negierst damit die Möglichkeit, einen begangenen Irrtum aufgrund eines erwarteten, aber nicht eingetroffenen Ereignisses zu korrigieren. Und zwar auf Kosten eines Lebens. 

Du sprichst davon, dass jedes Lebewesen ein grundsätzliches Recht auf Leben und Unversehrtheit hat welches man ohne Grund nicht verletzen darf ( moralisch absolut richtig), reduzierst das aber auf die juristische Sichtweise, nach der Fische durch das zufällige vorhandensein einer Wirbelsäule und der daraus entstandenen nomenklatorischen Einordnung zu den Wirbeltieren, einen besonderen Schutz verdienen. Daraus leitest Du Folgerungen ab, die Du wohlmöglich nicht anstellen würdest wenn Fische nach einer Neuordnung der Zoologischen Nomenklatur aus der Gruppe der Wirbeltiere herausfallen und eine eigene Gruppe bilden würden. Dann nämlich wären sie nach dem Tierschutzgesetz nicht mehr besonders geschützt und würden mit Insekten und Weichtieren juristisch auf einer Stufe stehen. 

Moralisch gesehen ist es vollkommen gleichgültig, wieviele Beine ein Lebewesen hat, ob es eine Wirbelsäule hat, ob es im Wasser oder an Land lebt. Es hat ein Anrecht auf einen Grundrespekt und Achtung seines Lebens. 
Das nehmen wir Menschen uns heraus zu verneinen, wenn wir glauben, einen moralisch vernünftigen Grund dafür zu haben.

Der Respekt, den Du ganz zu Recht forderst, kann niemals juristisch und auch nicht pauschal moralisch festgelegt werden. Und er kann auch nicht diktiert werden. Dieser Respekt ist in jedem Menschen ín unterschiedlichem Maß und Ausrichtung vorhanden. Er ist weder meßbar noch nachweisbar, oft nicht mal rational oder stringent. 

Ich hätte z.B. kein Problem damit einen lebenden Köderfisch zu verwenden, kann auch in Kauf nehmen, dass der eine oder andere während der Hälterung eingeht. Niemals aber würde ich z.B. nach dem Angeln überzählige Maden ins Wasser werfen.
In ersterem sehe ich einen Sinn, weil ich damit ein Ziel verfolge, zweiteres ist einfach gedankenlos und ohne jeglichen rationalen Grund. 

Juristisch völlig daneben, bzw, Gegenstandslos. Moralisch für mich vertretbar, und in höchstem Maße konsequent.

Und, um die Kurve zum Image des Anglers zu bekommen, so ist dieses m.M. eben nicht durch die Einhaltung der juristischen Zwangsjacke zu prägen, sondern durch das überzeugt sein von der Richtigkeit der eigenen Handlung, von der damit verbundenen Argumentation und der sich daraus ergebenden Nachvollziebarkeit (muss nicht Akzeptanz bedeuten) einer Handlung. Selbstverständlich im Rahmen des juristischen Spielfeldes.


----------



## Rheophilius (12. November 2010)

*AW: Das Image des Angelns?*

Hallo,



> Du versuchst, juristische und moralische Aspekte unter einen Hut zu  bringen und daraus eine homogene und für alle und immer richtige  Handlungsweise abzuleiten.


Ich sehe da keinen zwingenden Widerspruch. Die Gegenhypothese kann ich im Gegensatz zu meiner These nicht widerspruchsfrei begründen.



> Ein sehr gutes Beispiel ist Deine Ansicht, dass man einen einmal in die  Hälterung verfrachteten Fisch unbedingt töten muss, auch wenn weitere  Fänge ausbleiben und der eine Fisch für eine Mahlzeit nicht ausreicht.  Du negierst damit die Möglichkeit, einen begangenen Irrtum aufgrund  eines erwarteten, aber nicht eingetroffenen Ereignisses zu korrigieren.  Und zwar auf Kosten eines Lebens.


 Eben nicht. Weil die Entscheidung der Entnahme des einen Fisches unabhängig davon getroffen wurde und auch getroffen werden muss, ob noch weitere Fänge erwartet werden oder nicht. Reicht mir der eine Fisch nicht als Mahlzeit, wandert er wieder zurück oder ich nehme ih nmit, und fange mir bei weiteren Angeln dann och ein paar dazu. Diese Hintertürchenmethaliöät ist gegenüber dem gehälterten Fisch unfair, weil er jalternativ bei konsequenter Haltung gar nicht im Kescher gelandet wäre. Der springende Punkt ist nicht, dass der Fisch vielleicht unbegründet getötet wird - weil die Tötung des Fisches dann ohnehin zur Verwertung verpflichtet und diese damit auch vernünftig ist - sondern dass der Fisch möglicherweise unbegründet gehältert und damit seine Überlebenswahrscheinlichkeit unbegründet reduziert wird.

Ih negiere nicht die Möglichkeit einen Irrtum zu beheben, ich weise darauf hin, dass man eine Handlung gar nicht erst durchführt, wenn bereits im Voraus klar ist, dass sie mit praktisch gleicher Wahrscheinlichkeit einen Irrtum darstellen kann wie sie richtig sein kann. Die Folgen dessen, dass sich die Hälterung als Irrtum erweist, weil sonst nichts mehr beißt, sind im Vergleich zu den Folgen des unmittelbaren Zurücksetzens als schwerwiegender abzulehnen.

Die Alternative zur Hälterung ist eben nicht nur die Tötung des Fisches, sondern auch, dass man ihn unmittelbar zurücksetzt. Die Entscheidung über Zurückseten und Entnahme, mit eventueller Hälterung, ist allein an hand der zu diesem Zeitpunkt feststehenden Tatsachen zu treffen, nicht aufgrund möglicher zukünftiger Ereignisse, die genau so gut eintreten wie nicht eintreten können.

Das ist natürlich nicht mit der pauschalen Entnahmepflicht zu vergleichen, weil hier die Entscheidung nicht vom Angler kommt sondern von außen aufgedrückt wird.


----------



## Ralle 24 (12. November 2010)

*AW: Das Image des Angelns?*

Will sagen, was juristisch korrekt ist, muss nicht immer und unter allen Umständen moralisch richtig sein. Und was juristisch verboten ist muss nicht immer und unter allen Umständen moralisch falsch sein.
Die Juristerei steckt die Grenzen ab, in denen wir uns moralisch bewegen. Aus subjektiven, moralischen Gründen den juristischen Rahmen enger stecken zu wollen fördert nur Grenzüberschreitungen, befreit aber nicht vom Gewissen.


----------



## Ralle 24 (12. November 2010)

*AW: Das Image des Angelns?*



Rheophilius schrieb:


> Die Alternative zur Hälterung ist eben nicht nur die Tötung des Fisches, sondern auch, dass man ihn unmittelbar zurücksetzt. Die Entscheidung über Zurückseten und Entnahme, mit eventueller Hälterung, ist allein an hand der zu diesem Zeitpunkt feststehenden Tatsachen zu treffen, nicht aufgrund möglicher zukünftiger Ereignisse, die genau so gut eintreten wie nicht eintreten können.



Du meinst, dass man nur auf Grund unvorhersehbarer Ereignisse/Ergebnisse keine Beeinträchtigung der Gesundheit des Fisches billigend in Kauf nehmen darf ?


----------



## wilhelm (12. November 2010)

*AW: Das Image des Angelns?*

*Hallo Ralle 24.*
Mit verlaub, mir deucht es geht ums *Image des Anglers?* Ihr könnt euch tot diskutieren, das Image des Angles habe ich geschildert, so wird es mir jedenfalls von Nichtanglern beschrieben.Und ihr fangt wieder mit *Pseudoentschuldigungen* an, warum man nun Angelt .Es ist ein Hobby das man auf verschiedene Arten ausübt und hat leider nicht das beste Image was mich persönlich aber als, in sich ruhenden ,selbstbewusten Menschen nicht weiter stört.

Gruß Wilhelm


----------



## Rheophilius (12. November 2010)

*AW: Das Image des Angelns?*

Hallo,



> Du meinst, dass man nur auf Grund unvorhersehbarer Ereignisse/Ergebnisse  keine Beeinträchtigung der Gesundheit des Fisches billigend in Kauf  nehmen darf ?


Das könnte man so sagen. Allerdings, das "nur" würde ich streichen. Ich weiß, es gibt Beispiele, wo man daraus einen Strick drehen kann. Wie beim Angeln insgesamt, weill man ja nicht vorhersehen kann, das man nicht doch eine Fisch fängt und schädigt, der nicht zum Entnahmeziel passt.

Genau deswegen ist dieser Fisch dann aber auch unmittelbar zurückzusetzen, die Wahrscheinlichkeit des Fangs unerwünschter Fischen möglichst durch entsprechend überlegte Vorgehensweise zu reduzieren. Gleichsam ist die Schädigung dieses Beifangs zwar bedauerlich, aber nie völlig vermeidbar und schon dadurch legetimiert, dass das Angeln als Gesamtkonzept dem Fang von Fischen als Nahrung dient. 

Beim womöglich unbegründet gehälterten Fisch habe ich das Endergebnis aber im Gegensatz zum Beifang praktisch voll unter kontrolle. Ich weiß vorher, dass dieser individuelle Fisch mit gleicher Wahrschienlichkeit am Ende des Angeltages sowohl mit als auch  ohne  Begründung gehältert worden sein kann. Deshalb entscheide ich mich, zum Wohl des Fsiches, gegen die Hälterung oder aber, ich entscheide mich konsequnt dafür, den Fisch zu entnahmen, auch wenn es bei diesem einen Fisch bleibt. Denn seine Entnahme und Hälterung wird durch die daraus folgende Konsequenz der Verwertung ja vernünftig begründbar.

Es ist also jedes Fallbeispiel individulle zu bewerten.


----------



## jongens (12. November 2010)

*AW: Das Image des Angelns?*

@ _*Ralle 24 und *_Rheophilius

Da haben sich zwei gefunden!  Nix gegen euch, eure Argumente sind berechtigt, aber es würde nie ein Mittelweg geben ;-)..


und der goldene Mittelweg sind die Jugendlichen wie Lukas der Threaderöffner .

Es erfreut mich zu lesen das sich so ein junger Angler, schon solche Gedanken um sein *Image* als Angler macht :vik:
@ Lukas, lass dich nicht beunruhigen,denn dein Hobby Angeln ist cooler als du denkst.
 Die Mehrheit der Nichtangler haben eben immer noch das Bild vom "alten Mann" vor Auge.|rolleyes

Angeln ist ein Sport geworden und wie in jedem Sport sollte die Jugend gefördert werden. Wenn wir mit den alten Sitten/Ansichten in der Ausführung des Angelsport weiter machen, wird sich das Images des Anglers nie ändern. 

@ Lukas, wenn du schon solche Gedanken hier äußerst ,bin ich guter Dinge das du ein Teil dazu beitragen wirst um
*Das Image des Angelns* aufzuwerten. #6


----------



## Seefliege (12. November 2010)

*AW: Das Image des Angelns?*

#h @ Rheophilius;

" ... Wenn ich 10 cm Rotaugen als Köderfische brauche, aber zwei 15 cm Fische  fange, dann erfüllen die nicht die benötigten Parameter und werden  unmittelbar zurückgesetzt. Ohne wenn und aber, ganz rational und  konsequent. Kein Hintertürchen. Fange ich dann später doch noch meine  benötigten 10 cm Rotaugen, dann ist das gut. Wenn nicht, dann habe ich  eben Pech gehabt ..."

Für mich hast Du Dich damit als *reiner Theoretiker* disqualifiziert. So wie es Kohlmeise beschrieben hat, würden wohl 99 % aller Angler handeln, aber Du hast natürlich die Wahrheit gepachtet und vermischt hier Deine individuelle Einzelmeinung mit recht schwammigen gesetzlichen Vorgaben ... Wenn Du hier dauernd von Sachlichkeit und Rationalität redest, glaube bzw. hoffe ich, dass zwischen Deinem Geschreibsel und deinem Handeln gewisse Unterschiede auftreten, die Du hier freilich nicht zugeben wirst ... #d Sehr authentisch kommt das alles nicht rüber ... #c


----------



## bacalo (12. November 2010)

*AW: Das Image des Angelns?*

#c irgendwie und sowieso......................

findet jeder ein Haar in der Suppe.


Das Angeln  froh genießen ist der Vernunft Gebot,
man lebt ja nur so kurze Zeit und ist so lange tot!

Lukas, ich bin voller Zuversicht, dass DU deinen Weg gehen wirst!

Gruß
Peter


----------



## Rheophilius (12. November 2010)

*AW: Das Image des Angelns?*

Hallo,



> Für mich hast Du Dich damit als *reiner Theoretiker*  disqualifiziert.



Habe ich dass, weil ich mir nicht ohne Rücksicht auf die Folgen, alles so verbiege, wie es mir am besten in den Kram passt?




> So wie es Kohlmeise beschrieben hat, würden wohl 99 %  aller Angler handeln, aber Du hast natürlich die Wahrheit gepachtet und  vermischt hier Deine individuelle Einzelmeinung mit recht schwammigen  gesetzlichen Vorgaben



Dies Gesetzliche Vorgaben mögen Schwammig sein. Deshalb gibt es Gerichte, die sie dann für dich interpretieren.

Meine Meinung ist im Gegensatz zu vielen anderen, durch fakten untermauert und in sich widerspruchsfrei,



> ... Wenn Du hier dauernd von Sachlichkeit und  Rationalität redest, glaube bzw. hoffe ich, dass zwischen Deinem  Geschreibsel und deinem Handeln gewisse Unterschiede auftreten, die Du  hier freilich nicht zugeben wirst ...



Wieso sollte ich anders handeln, als ich es hier beschreibe?
Ich tue es nicht. Daran gibt es auch nichts auszusetzen.

Wenn ich auf Raubfisch mit Köderfisch angeln würde, würde ich so handeln. Als Pragmatiker würde ich aber, auf den Fang von weiteren Köderfischen verzichten, und mit Fetzen angeln. Das ist eine rationale Alternative. 

Wenn ich aber UNBEDINGT 10 cm Rotaugen brauche oder haben will, worin besteht dann der Grund, die 15 cm Rotaugen zu hältern?


----------



## jongens (12. November 2010)

*AW: Das Image des Angelns?*

@ Rheophilius

YouTube - Friedman vs. Frankenberger 

wer in der Runde würde zu dir passen ;-) ??


----------



## Rheophilius (12. November 2010)

*AW: Das Image des Angelns?*

Hallo,

keiner. Wobei Friedman zwar emotional artukuliert, aber auch vernünftiger argumentiert.

Rauchen ist aber nicht mit dem Angeln vergleichbar, weil der Fisch eben nicht entschieden kann, ober geangelt und in den Setzkescher gepackt werden will oder nicht.


----------



## Kotzi (12. November 2010)

*AW: Das Image des Angelns?*

Hmm, will ich denn ein gewisses Image durch das Angeln erreichen?
Ich habe mir da noch nie Gedanken drüber gemacht und mache auch generell einfach Sachen weil sie mir Spaß machen. 
Solange mir nicht irgendwelche Anfeindungen gegenüber geäußert werden WEIL ich angel, werde ich mir auch nichts aus irgendeinem Image machen.


----------



## Ralle 24 (13. November 2010)

*AW: Das Image des Angelns?*



Rheophilius schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Das könnte man so sagen. Allerdings, das "nur" würde ich streichen. Ich weiß, es gibt Beispiele, wo man daraus einen Strick drehen kann. Wie beim Angeln insgesamt, weill man ja nicht vorhersehen kann, das man nicht doch eine Fisch fängt und schädigt, der nicht zum Entnahmeziel passt.




Glückwunsch, die Klippe erkannt und umschifft. Dennoch ist Deine Argumantation diesbezüglich nicht konsequent. Mir scheint, Du hast Dich festgefahren.

Ich als Angler und Mensch finde es richtig und gut, eine Entscheidung zu überdenken und die folgenden Handlungen einer neuen Situation anzupassen. Auch wenn diese Situation vielleicht vorhersehbar möglich war. Ich erhalte damit ziemlich sicher ein Leben. 

Mit Deiner Argumentation würdest Du ganz sicher bei den Fischen keine Zustimmung finden.

Bei den Menschen, seien es Angler oder Nichtangler, höchstwahrscheinlich in überwältigender Mehrheit auch nicht. 

Stell Dir vor, Du stehst an einem See und hast ein kleineres Rotauge im Setzkescher. Du beendest das Angeln und ziehst den Setzkescher raus, wobei Du von einer Gruppe Spaziergänger beobachtet wirst. Als Du den kleinen Fisch abschlägst, fragt Dich einer der Spaziergänger, was Du mit dem kleinen Fisch machst. Du antwortest, dass er sehr wohl zu klein ist und Du ihn in der Hoffnung weiterer Fänge gehältert hast, die aber ausgeblieben sind.
Und nun müsstest Du den kleinen Fisch zwangsweise töten, weil Du direkt nach dem Fang entschieden hast, ihn zu hältern. 
Man fragt Dich, ob der Fisch denn sterben würde, wenn Du ihn schwimmen lässt. Du antwortest, dass er höchstwahrscheinlich überleben würde, Du ihn aber aus Prinzip töten würdest.

Wie würde sich eine solche Aussage auf das Image der Angler auswirken ?


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (13. November 2010)

*AW: Das Image des Angelns?*



Rheophilius schrieb:


> Wenn ich aber UNBEDINGT 10 cm Rotaugen brauche oder haben will, worin besteht dann der Grund, die 15 cm Rotaugen zu hältern?


 
Wenn ich Zanderköder brauche, dann AM LIEBSTEN die 10cm Variante. Wenn nun nach den größeren Rotaugen nicht mehr oder nur NOCH GRÖßERE beissen, dann habe ich immerhin die beiden 15cm langen Exemplare, die ich dann als Fetzen anbieten kann.
Das ist aber (für mich) die zweite Wahl! Und deswegen werden sie zunächst gehältert. Du wirfst da zwei Sachen in einen Topf. Einerseits die Hälterung von Fischen, die man von vornherein wieder zurücksetzen will. Da stimme ich mit dir überein, finde ich auch vollkommen sinnlos und seltsam. Und andererseits die Hälterung aufgrund von nicht vorhersehbaren Eventualitäten. Das ist halt ein sehr schwammiges Feld. Die einen mögen keine Probleme damit haben, zu hältern, um später die gewünschten Fische zu selektieren und mitzunehmen, auch das tue ich nicht. Wenn ich mein Fanglimit erreicht habe, gehts nach Hause, egal was da noch kommen könnte. Und dann gibt es noch diese ganz diffusen Fälle, siehe mein Beispiel mit den Köderfischen. Und bei denen würde ich, wenn es schlecht beißt, auch eine 30cm Brachse vorübergehend hältern. Auch aus ihr könnte ich ein paar Fetzen schneiden, aber halt nur im äußersten Notfall. Ist doch gar nicht so schwer zu verstehen.


----------



## RheinBarbe (13. November 2010)

*AW: Das Image des Angelns?*

Gestern hat mich wieder jemand gefragt ob er mal mit zum angeln kommen könnte (Freund von Bruder). Er hat viel übers angeln im TV gesehen (DMAX) und will sich das ganze mal live und vor Ort anschauen wie das alles so funktioniert. #6


----------



## Rheophilius (13. November 2010)

*AW: Das Image des Angelns?*

Hallo Ralle


> Stell Dir vor, Du stehst an einem See und hast ein kleineres Rotauge im Setzkescher. Du beendest das Angeln und ziehst den Setzkescher  raus, wobei Du von einer Gruppe Spaziergänger beobachtet wirst. Als Du  den kleinen Fisch abschlägst, fragt Dich einer der Spaziergänger, was Du  mit dem kleinen Fisch machst. Du antwortest, dass er sehr wohl zu klein  ist und Du ihn in der Hoffnung weiterer Fänge gehältert hast, die aber  ausgeblieben sind.
> Und nun müsstest Du den kleinen Fisch zwangsweise töten, weil Du direkt nach dem Fang entschieden hast, ihn zu hältern.
> Man fragt Dich, ob der Fisch denn sterben würde, wenn Du ihn schwimmen  lässt. Du antwortest, dass er höchstwahrscheinlich überleben würde, Du  ihn aber aus Prinzip töten würdest.



Ich hätte das kleine Rotauge gar nicht in den Setzkescher gesetzt, weil ich es ohnehin nicht entnehmen wollen würde.
Ab welcher Größe ich Rotaugen entnehme hängt auch vom Bestand und der zu erwartenden Größe im Gewässer ab, aber generelll nicht unter 22 cm.

Ich treffe meine Entscheidung allein anhand der Eigenschaften des einzelnen Fisches und des schon erfolgten Gesamtfangs, um meine Entnahmemenge zu  begrenzen.

Nein, ich würde das Rotauge schon deshalb nicht hältern, weil es unter meiner Entnahmegröße liegt - auch wenn ich vielleicht noch ein paar von dem Format fangen könnte.

Ich entnehme aber auch nur mal ein einziges Rotauge, wenn es denn groß genug ist. Wenn dann noch ein paar von dem format dabei kommen ist das gut. Wenn nicht, macht das auch nichts. Deswegen habe oder werde ich das Rotauge aber nicht sinnlos töten, weil ich es dann ohnehin verwerte. Eventuell erst, wenn ich bei weiteren Ansitzen noch ein paar dabei gefangen habe.


----------



## Chrizzi (13. November 2010)

*AW: Das Image des Angelns?*

Man gut hier geht es nicht um die Jagd... wie soll man denn so jemanden Erklären "ich habe den Fuchs erlegt, aber keine Verwendung dafür, daher kommt der zur Abdeckerei". 

Selten so viel ... gelesen.


----------



## Gunnar. (13. November 2010)

*AW: Das Image des Angelns?*



> wie soll man denn so jemanden Erklären


 
Äpfel - Birnen !!


----------



## RheinBarbe (13. November 2010)

*AW: Das Image des Angelns?*

Manche Leute würde ich gerne mal live am Wasser erleben!


----------



## Chrizzi (13. November 2010)

*AW: Das Image des Angelns?*

Ach richtig... Hier geht es ja um was ganz anderes. 

Wie auch immer, ich denke mal der Sinn des Threads ist irgendwo, aber nicht hier.


----------



## allrounder13 (13. November 2010)

*AW: Das Image des Angelns?*

es freut mich dass so viele sich zu diesem thema gemeldet haben


----------



## Walstipper (14. November 2010)

*AW: Das Image des Angelns?*



Walstipper schrieb:


> Eventuell werde ich die Tage mal einen Thread aufmachen, um mal zu lesen, weshalb Deutschland denn angelt.
> 
> Sry fürs Off-Topic, vielleicht kann das ja ein Mod ins C/R verschieben.



War nicht mehr nötig, Thread schon vorhanden #6
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=189799&highlight=warum+angelt+ihr?
...wenn auch inhaltlich vorhersehbar.



Schönen Abend


----------



## porbeagle (15. November 2010)

*AW: Das Image des Angelns?*

Rotaugen kommen in einen Eimer.Dann in den Garten und den Wasserhahn aufdrehen ein ganz klein wenig.Morgens sind die noch da.Und im Winter kommt der ganze Kram in die Badewanne und ist morgens auch noch da.

Ergo: *Rotaugen kommen nicht in den Setzkescher*


----------



## Ronny Kohlmann (18. November 2010)

*AW: Das Image des Angelns?*

Das Image des Angelns ist gar nicht so schlecht. sicher, Angeln ist langweilig, aber in meinem freundes- und Bekanntenkreis gilt Angeln nicht als Tierquälerei.

Ganz einfach weil die Fische verzehrt werden. Dass Fische auch zurück gesetzt werden, weil zu Klein oder Schonzeit, ist für die meisten neu, aufgrund der Schutzbestimmungen aber verständlich.

Catch&Release aus dem Motiv des Fangens aus reiner Freude wird bei mir im Umfeld hingegen als schlimme Tierquälerei angesehen und stark abgewertet.

Im engeren Freundeskreis nehme ich gerne Freunde mit an den Forellensee. Bis jetzt fands nur einer langweilig und der fing als absoluter Anfänger, bevor er eingeschlafen ist, ca. 20 Fische (so einen Ausnahmetag habe ich bis dato nie mehr erlebt).
Die Anderen waren begeistert. Sei es aus Jagdtrieb, Abenteuerlust (wer erlebt schon ne Nacht mitten im Wald am See?) oder Geselligkeit (Fässchen Bier, Lagerfeuer, Grill, Nette Gesellschaft, der Köder fehlt schon seit Stunden am Haken...).


----------



## strawinski (19. November 2010)

*AW: Das Image des Angelns?*

@Ronny.....geb ich dir voll recht...gerade Väter mit Kindern oder Kinder allein entwickeln dann die volle Freude. Erlebnis, Jagdeifer, etwas fangen, was man im wasser nicht sieht...und die Umstände, wie Vögel etc.....dann die Fachsimpelei.....könnt mir gut vorstellen 1-2 kinder oder jugendliche damit an die natur und achtung vor der kreatur heran zu führen. das ist wichtig für die prägung und das leben.....
damit sie nicht als plasticpeople aufwachsen und vollkommen emotionslos werden


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (19. November 2010)

*AW: Das Image des Angelns?*



Ronny Kohlmann schrieb:


> Das Image des Angelns ist gar nicht so schlecht. sicher, Angeln ist langweilig, aber in meinem freundes- und Bekanntenkreis gilt Angeln nicht als Tierquälerei.
> 
> Ganz einfach weil die Fische verzehrt werden. Dass Fische auch zurück gesetzt werden, weil zu Klein oder Schonzeit, ist für die meisten neu, aufgrund der Schutzbestimmungen aber verständlich.
> 
> Catch&Release aus dem Motiv des Fangens aus reiner Freude wird bei mir im Umfeld hingegen als schlimme Tierquälerei angesehen und stark abgewertet.


 

Genau so erlebe ich das in meinem Bekanntenkreis auch. Die Leute schauen mich zwar immer recht befremdet an, wenn ich entrückt und mit fiebrigen Augen irgendwas übers Angeln fabuliere , sind aber doch recht begeistert, wenn ich dann mit meinen kulinarischen Fähigkeiten aufwarte.
Wenn ich erzähle, dass ein Fisch wieder schwimmen durfte, weil er entweder "zu klein" war oder "zu viele Gräten hat", wird das wohlwollend akzeptiert und verstanden.

Komisch ist nur, dass irgendwie immer jemand irgendwen kennt, der "immer nur große Karpfen fängt und alle wieder reinschmeißt". Und alle sind dann stets der Meinung, dass dies "komisch", "sinnlos", "verschwendete Zeit" oder gar "bescheuert" ist. 
"Dann braucht man doch gar nicht angeln gehen" bleibt als Tenor dann stets im Raum stehen, bevor man sich wieder interessanteren Themen zuwendet .


----------



## ernie1973 (19. November 2010)

*AW: Das Image des Angelns?*

Gebürtig komme ich aus einer eher ländlichen Gegend - dort ist angeln völlig "normal" und alle essen dort auch gerne Fisch!

Nun wohne ich seit geraumer Zeit mitten in Köln und vielen "Städtern" ist das Angeln völlig fremd - nun ja - aber wenn sie mal zum Essen da waren, oder einen Nachtansitz bei schönem Wetter miterlebt haben, dann finden die meisten das Hobby doch prima und auch praktisch, wenn leckerer Fisch dabei rumkommt!

Ich selbst angle seitdem ich 3 Jahre alt bin und möchte dieses Hobby nicht missen.

Warum genau jemand nun angelt ist mir total egal, solange er die gefangenen Fische vernünftig, waidgerecht und mit Respekt behandelt.

Ich angle, weil es mir Spaß macht, spannend & entspannend ist, ich gerne in der Natur bin & auch sehr gerne Fisch esse!
Zudem kommen die Hunde immer mit und finden es super, mal einen Tag am Wasser zu sein, zu schwimmen & auch selber mal fangfrischen Fisch zu fressen!

Passanten reagieren eher interessiert - und wenn man nicht gerade auf vegane Pet* - Zecken stößt, denke ich, dass der Ruf der Angler nicht soooo schlecht ist, wie man hier manchmal meinen könnte!

E.


----------



## strawinski (19. November 2010)

*AW: Das Image des Angelns?*

es ist doch so! Die meisten Menschen empfinden angeln als langweilig. Warum ist dies so. sollte man überlegen. der sagt, angeln ist langweilig, meint es passiert nichts dabei. er denkt, ich brauch Action und muß was erleben..shoppen,saufen,joggen, disco...das ist für sie erleben...aber was ist es in wirklichkeit? ein ablenken vor den eigenen Problemen mit denen man sich nicht befassen will. nicht über sich nachdenken, weil sonst wird es grausam..einfach nur dasitzen und den gedanken nachhängen ist für die meisten langweilig. weil sie so übel tief drin stecken, das sie sich nichtmal mit sich selbst beschäftigen können..das ist übel..sich aufdiktieren lassen von medien, firmen,politik, wie ich meine freizeit zu bewältigen habe beim shoppen oder glücklich joggen etc. das ist pure dummheit des menschen....

die wenigsten bestimmen ihr leben selbst. sie merken nicht einmal, wie über sie bestimmt wird, streiten es ab....betrachten kaufen als freiheit und glück. tief drinnen jedoch können sie nichtmal 5 minuten über ihre eigene situation nachdenken. dann nämlich kommt das verpfuschte leben, die schulden etc. zutage und das wird schön ausgeblendet.
das ist meine erfahrung dazu.


----------



## Sofafischer (19. November 2010)

*AW: Das Image des Angelns?*

Hallo,
Ich hab da ein Spruch.
Am Wasser bin ich,hier fühl ich mich frei und gut. Wo sonnst kann ich sein wie ich bin?
Das sage ich wenn mich jemand fragt warum ich Angel.

Angeln ist soooooo komplex das es mir nicht langweilig wird. Boot,Räuchern,reisen,Champing,essen,Freunde usw,usw
Aber es kann auch zur last werden wenn man nur noch Angeln im Kopf hatt....

Angeln soll auch die Intelligenteste art sein nicht´s zu tun! hab ich gehört.....

lg


----------



## Walstipper (19. November 2010)

*AW: Das Image des Angelns?*



Kohlmeise schrieb:


> Komisch ist nur, dass irgendwie immer jemand irgendwen kennt, der "immer nur große Karpfen fängt und alle wieder reinschmeißt". Und alle sind dann stets der Meinung, dass dies "komisch", "sinnlos", "verschwendete Zeit" oder gar "bescheuert" ist.





ernie1973 schrieb:


> Passanten reagieren eher interessiert



Da sieht man mal wieder wie von unwissenden Nichtanglern theoretisierend gelabert wird, wenn sie nicht praktisch dabei sind: 

Alle Passanten die mir beim Releasen an einem sehr öffentlichen Platz zugesehen haben, gaben ein postivies, erleichtertes Kommentar darüber ab, das der Fisch nicht sterben musste.
Der Einzige der beim Releasen einer Barbe auf Jig schier nen Nervenzusammenbrucht bekam, war ein Ost-EUler, was sich dann etwa so anhörte:  "Nooiiian........NOOAAAEEIIIN!!!!....güab sie myaarr...GÜÜÜB SIIEA MIIIIAAARRR!!!!!" |uhoh:


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (19. November 2010)

*AW: Das Image des Angelns?*



Walstipper schrieb:


> Da sieht man mal wieder wie von unwissenden Nichtanglern theoretisierend gelabert wird, wenn sie nicht praktisch dabei sind:


 

Was heißt hier eigentlich "unwissend" und "theoretisierend gelabert"?

Unwissendes Labern wäre z.B., wenn ein Nichtangler einem Karpfenspezi erklären will, wie man am besten ein Rig bindet. Oder der Karpfenspezi dem Hobbyimker, welchen Tabak er in seine Pfeife stopfen soll. 

Unwissend kann man nur labern über eine Materie, von der man keine Ahnung hat. Moralische und ethische Grundsätze gehören nicht in diese Kategorie, auch wenn die universitären Philosophen dies stets anders sahen (na ja, von irgendwo muss man halt seine Daseinsberechtigung beziehen).

Also bitte nicht immer Äpfel mit Birnen vergleichen.
|rolleyes


----------



## Walstipper (19. November 2010)

*AW: Das Image des Angelns?*

Unwissend in dem Sinne, nie praktisch gesehen zu haben wie die Handhabe bei der Fischlandung und folgende Schritte verlaufen, sondern theoretisiert, dann aber sagen dies und das sei so und so.

Sind die Nichtkenner dann praktisch dabei, siehts auf einmal anders aus "puuuh zum Glück wurde der jetzt nicht getötet, wär sicher grausam geworden, mit Blut und so, zum Glück hat er den jetzt nicht getötet".

Nach dem Motto, keine Ahnung was das vorher war, was ich da auf dem Teller hab.


----------



## Seefliege (19. November 2010)

*AW: Das Image des Angelns?*

|wavey: @ Kohlmeise;

" ... Komisch ist nur, dass irgendwie immer jemand irgendwen kennt, der "immer nur große Karpfen  fängt und alle wieder reinschmeißt". Und alle sind dann stets der  Meinung, dass dies "komisch", "sinnlos", "verschwendete Zeit" oder gar  "bescheuert" ist. 
"Dann braucht man doch gar nicht angeln gehen" bleibt als Tenor dann  stets im Raum stehen, bevor man sich wieder interessanteren Themen  zuwendet  ..."

Das scheint aber vor allem ein Problem der Deutschen zu sein, dass sich alles, was man so betreibt und sogar noch Geld dafür ausgibt, auch lohnen muss ... Der einzig lohnenswerte Effekt des Angelns ist für viele Deutsche der Fisch als (leckeres) Nahrungsmittel. Das sich Angeln nicht mal annähernd darauf reduzieren lässt, wissen wir doch alle. :g 
Allerdings werden die weiteren, durchweg positiven, Effekte des Angelns weitgehend für unwichtig gehalten. Das kann uns als Angelinfizierten doch aber egal sein ... Für mich ist Angeln ähnlich den Sportarten, die ich nebenher noch betreibe ein Hobby, bei dem der materielle Nutzen höchstens einen angenehmen Nebeneffekt darstellt. Das Aufrechnen der Kosten für irgendwelche Hobbys gegen einen kompensierenden materiellen Gegenwert ist mir fremd, da ich meine Freizeit zumindestens teilweise mit Tätigkeiten verbringen will, welche "nur" dem Spass und der Erholung dienen. Dabei muss für mich eigentlich nichts bei raus kommen. Außer ein paar schönen Fischen natürlich, die ich aber nicht zwangsläufig mitnehmen muss, um mein Angelzeug wieder raus zuholen. #c 
Also ich habe schon öfter ne Fischbestellung von Kollegen bekommen und denen dann gesagt, sie könnten schon mal einen Fisch bekommen. Aber nicht völlig grätenfrei filetiert ... Dem Argument, dass man nach dem erholsamen Angeln nicht stundenlang an der Filetierbank stehen will, konnten bisher eigentlich fast alle folgen ...


----------



## Niersfischer (24. November 2010)

*AW: Das Image des Angelns?*

Wir haben als Angler großes Glück, das der gemeine Nicht-Angler sich nicht in Anglerforum herumtreibt, um sich hier seine Meinung zu bilden. Wäre dem so, wäre die Front wohl breiter.

Diejenigen der Nichtangler, die sich in Foren über die Stimmungen, die Intentionen und der Einstellung kundig machen, sind jene, die unserem Hobby irgendwann einmal einen Strich durch die Rechnung machen werden oder dies zumindest anstreben.

Ich glaube, dass in der Bevölkerung nach wie vor das verklärte Bild des einsamen Mannes am Fluss vorherrscht. Verschwiegen, verschroben, der Welt entrückt oder anders kitschig.

Das Meinungsbild in der Bevölkerung ist aber weniger wichtig, als jenes derer, die  gegen das Angeln Front machen. Die lesen hier in aller Genüsslichkeit mit und sammeln ihre Argumente.


----------



## wusel345 (25. November 2010)

*AW: Das Image des Angelns?*

Ich unterhalte mich oft mit Leuten über das Angeln und oft sind es Menschen, die das Angeln in Theorie und Praxis nur vom Hörensagen oder vom Fernsehen her kennen. Ich versuche dann, ihnen meine Philosphie nahe zu bringen, warum ich Angeln gehe und stundenlang am Wasser sitze und das hört sich ungefähr so an:

Für mich ist Angeln eins werden mit der Natur. Sie intensiv beobachten, alles was sich am und im Wasser abspielt. Ich gebe zu, dass ich kein Kochtopfangler bin, sonderen eher der Typ Angler, der sich auch mal mit einem oder meherer Schneidertag(e) zufrieden gibt, wenn das Drumherum gestimmt hat. Damit meine ich einen schönen ruhigen Ansitz in einer für mich herrlichen Ecke am See oder Teich, das Beobachten der Bisams, die an mir vorbei ziehen, die Entenküken, die ihrer Mama leise "schnatternd" hinterher ziehen und/oder ich lausche dem Gesang der Vögel. Wenn ich dann noch erzähle, dass ich mal in einem Schwarm von tausenden Grasmüken gesessen habe und sie mit Brummlauten, die ich mit meinem Mund erzeugt habe, zum tanzen verführte, dann fangen einige an zu verstehen, warum ich die Angelei ausübe. Auch das Fangen eines Fisches ist in unseren überfischten Gewässern eine Kunst geworden. Die Technik, die Wahl das Köders usw spielt alles da mit rein. Wenn ich dann noch zu meinem Naturerlebnis einen Fisch fange, ist mein "Glück" komplett. Man muss es nur in die richtigen Worte packen und für den Laien verständlich ausdrücken. So gewinnt man interessierte Zuhörer.

Ab und an kommen Einwände, dass könnte man auch haben, wenn man sich ohne zu Angeln ins Gras setzt und einfach nur der Natur lauscht. Ist richtig, aber ich bin ja Angler und für mich gehört einfach Angeln und Natur erleben zusammen. 

Ein Beispiel: ich habe letztes Jahr im Urlaub an einem Altarm gesessen ohne zu angeln, weil mene Sachen zu Hause geblieben waren und habe Biber beobachtet. Irgendetwas fehlte mir aber und was das war gewesen sein könnte ist nicht schwer nachzuvollziehen. Meine Angelsachen! In dem Wasser war soviel Bewegung, dass mein Wunsch, hier zu Anglen, sehr groß wurde. Dann wäre mein Glück perfekt gewesen. Dieses Jahr habe ich es nachgeholt, habe Stunden an den Altarmen verbracht mit Angeln und mit Natur erleben und fuhr jedesmal zufrieden und happy zurück zur FeWo.

Unser Image ist nicht schechter oder besser wie das der Waidmänner. Auch sie werden teilweise übel angemacht. Man muss den Leuten nur nahe bringen, warum wir Angeln gehen und was uns dazu bewegt. Ich glaube, dann passt es schon.

Petri, RÜdiger


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (25. November 2010)

*AW: Das Image des Angelns?*



Niersfischer schrieb:


> Ich glaube, dass in der Bevölkerung nach wie vor das verklärte Bild des einsamen Mannes am Fluss vorherrscht. Verschwiegen, verschroben, der Welt entrückt oder anders kitschig.


 

Gefällt mir aber auch, das Bild. Verschwiegen und Verschroben sind doch wunderbare Eigenschaften, nicht unbedingt passend zum lauten Mainstream unserer Zeit, aber doch passend. Verschwiegen heißt auch vorsichtig, verschroben auch fähig, alleine los zu ziehen. Kitsch kann ich da keinen entdecken, gleichwohl jedes starke innere Bild mit Kitsch verwechselt werden kann.

Solange dieses Image, sollte es denn eines sein, vorherrscht, solange kann ich mich ganz wunderbar mit ihm identifizieren. Solange ist der Angler nämlich auch noch ein Fischer und Jäger, und kein urban-street-gestylter Papagei. MP3-Stöpsel im Ohr und Angel in der Hand, ich hoffe sehr, das sich unser Image nicht dahin gehend entwickelt. Ich bin beim Angeln einsam, und ich bin es sehr gerne. 

Hoffentlich werde ich weiterhin von Nichtanglern belächelt, nicht verstanden oder mit einem fragendem Ausdruck bedacht. Das zeigt mir nämlich, dass unser Image noch vollkommen in Ordnung und intakt ist, noch nicht komplett durchmedialisiert und korrekt gebogen. Angler sind Minderheit und müssen das auch sein. Warum wir angeln, ist unser Geheimnis und das will ich nicht jedem verraten. Wer Interesse zeigt - gerne, wer nicht, soll unwissend bleiben...


----------



## Seefliege (25. November 2010)

*AW: Das Image des Angelns?*

|wavey: @ Kohlmeise;

" ... Hoffentlich werde ich weiterhin von Nichtanglern belächelt, nicht verstanden oder mit einem fragendem Ausdruck bedacht."

Wenn Dir deren Meinung so egal ist, frage ich mich aber, warum Du deren Aussagen zu Karpfenanglern hier im Forum so stark gewichtest?! Kommt da doch die eigene Intention dem Thema gegenüber zum tragen? |kopfkrat
Ich finde das etwas modernere Auftreten der Anglerschaft nicht so schlimm. Auch das aufgeschlossene Verhalten am Wasser gegenüber anderen, ist durchweg positiv zu bewerten. Bei einem gebe ich Dir uneingeschränkt recht: Wenn ich Geselligkeit will, mache ich was anderes als Angeln ... Alleine ist es immer noch am Erholsamsten ... #6


----------



## Niersfischer (25. November 2010)

*AW: Das Image des Angelns?*

Hallo Kohlmeise,

ja dieses Bild, welches auch du empfindest, meine ich auch. 
Ich glaube, dass dieses Bild der unbefangene Spaziergänger im Kopf hat. Wir sind alle Söhne von Brad Pitt. Ich selber kann mich damit aber nicht zufrieden geben, da es andere Kreise gibt, die sich auch ihre Gedanken über uns machen. Es gilt somit die Außendarstellung und die inneren Werte zu differenzieren.


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (25. November 2010)

*AW: Das Image des Angelns?*



Niersfischer schrieb:


> Wir sind alle Söhne von Brad Pitt.


 

Brüder von Brad Pitt, Brüder...


----------



## Pinn (25. November 2010)

*AW: Das Image des Angelns?*



Kohlmeise schrieb:


> Brüder von Brad Pitt, Brüder...



Ich könnte der Vater von Brad Pitt sein, bin aber leider kein Pastor. Was uns fehlt ist eine funktionierende Lobby.

Gruß, Werner


----------



## Ralle 24 (25. November 2010)

*AW: Das Image des Angelns?*

Ich seh das so.

Hab ja ziemlich viel Kontakt zu Tier- und Naturschutz. Bei denen, im Tierschutz etwas mehr als beim Naturschutz, ist es auch nur eine dünne Schicht, die sich am Angeln stossen. Es sind nicht weniger, als in unseren eigenen Reihen das Angeln immer restriktiver gehalten sehen wollen. Letztere sind leider häufig in maßgeblichen Positionen vertreten.

Und so urteilt und fehlurteilt eine insgesamt dünne Schicht über die Masse der Angler, die sich da irgendwie gar keinen richtigen Kopp drüber machen.

Eine starke Lobby wäre natürlich gut. Mehr gegenseitige Toleranz, Zusammenhalt und ein Mindestmaß an Engagement unsererseits, dann hätten wir all die Probleme nicht oder nur in untergeordneter Bedeutung.

Für die allermeisten Menschen, egal wo man sie einordnen möchte, sind Angler Spinner, Käuze, Waldschrate oder sonstwas, mit denen man sich nicht ernsthaft beschäftigt.

Wir hätten es so leicht.


----------



## waldschratnrw (25. November 2010)

*AW: Das Image des Angelns?*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Für die allermeisten Menschen, egal wo man sie einordnen möchte, sind Angler Spinner, Käuze, Waldschrate oder sonstwas, mit denen man sich nicht ernsthaft beschäftigt



Hoi Hoi hoi  nu werd hier mal nich persönlich *grins*


----------



## Ralle 24 (25. November 2010)

*AW: Das Image des Angelns?*



waldschratnrw schrieb:


> Hoi Hoi hoi  nu werd hier mal nich persönlich *grins*



:q:q:q

Für mich ist der Begriff " Waldschrat " positiv behaftet. Leider wohl eine aussterbende Spezies.


----------



## waldschratnrw (25. November 2010)

*AW: Das Image des Angelns?*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> :q:q:q
> 
> Für mich ist der Begriff " Waldschrat " positiv behaftet. Leider wohl eine aussterbende Spezies.



Na das freut mich, in der Tat gebe ich dir echt, dass es von den echten Waldschraten zu wenige gibt, die meisten haben heute zuviel BWL gehört.


----------



## Pinn (26. November 2010)

*AW: Das Image des Angelns?*



waldschratnrw schrieb:


> in der Tat gebe ich dir echt, dass es von den echten Waldschraten zu wenige gibt, die meisten haben heute zuviel BWL gehört.


|good:
Trifft nicht nur auf Waldschrate zu, sondern auf fast alle Leute, die beruflich mit der Umwelt zu tun haben.

Gruß, Werner


----------



## wusel345 (27. November 2010)

*AW: Das Image des Angelns?*

Bei Waldschrat kann ich gerne mitreden. Auch ich werde wegen meines Aussehens oft als Waldschrat, Berggeist, Almöhi oder einfach nur als "Der Mann aus den Bergen" bezeichnet :q. Letztens bezeichnete mich ein Kollege als "Grauzausel". Ein Wort, dass ich bisher noch nicht kannte, aber ich finds lustig. :q Für kleine Kinder bin ich sogar manchmal der Weihnachtsmann, der im Sommer Urlaub im Schwimmbad macht (ich habe schon einige kleine Kinder davon überzeugt und ihre Mütter oder Väter zum schmunzeln gebracht. Schließlich braucht auch der Weihnachtsmann mal Urlaub und muss sich fit machen fürs Weihnachtsgeschäft) :q. 

Aber ich behaupte mal frech, mein Aussehen passt zu meiner Einstellung zur Natur und zu meinen Hobbys. Ich latsche lieber zwei Stunden im Wald herum als eine Stunde durch die Innenstadt von Münster. 

Ich bin gerne ein Waldschrat!


----------



## Ines (30. November 2010)

*AW: Das Image des Angelns?*

Hier mal, gerade gefunden, ein wunderschönes Zitat aus dem Artikel "Angeln - Yoga für Männer" aus ZEIT online. Finde ich treffend, jedenfalls was das Image angeht. 
Das Thema Erotik erlebe ich allerdings etwas differenzierter. 



> Ein Freund, der selbst angelt, hat mich gewarnt: Angeln sei in den Augen  der meisten Menschen ein zweifelhaftes Hobby. Sie glauben, ihm gingen  nur Männer nach, die unfähig sind zur Kommunikation – soziale  Außenseiter, die ihre Defizite nicht mal zu beschönigen wissen, indem  sie das Fischen zum heroischen Akt stilisieren, wie das Hemingway  gelang. Weshalb man, wenn man in Deutschland an Angler denkt, nur ältere  Männer auf Klapphockern vor sich sieht, die aufs Wasser starren, ein  Bier in der Hand. Frauen, so mein Freund, finden Angeln so  erotikmindernd wie Mundgeruch.


----------



## Jungpionier (1. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Das Image des Angelns?*

Mein Umfeld sieht mein Angeln ganz gelassen und freut sich eher, wenn es ab und zu mal nen Fisch abbekommt, obwohl das meiste bei mir wieder ins kühle Nasse darf.
Die einzig negative Erfahrung habe ich mit nem Hundebesitzer gemacht. Dieser hatte dann dumm rumgemault "Kein Tierliebhaber" *blubber blubber* ... weil ich ihn darauf aufmerksam gemacht habe, dass ich es unschön finde, wenn sein unangeleinter Riesenboxer zwischen meinen Ruten spaziert.

Hund+Mensch+Wasser = 100% beratungsresistenz!


----------



## strawinski (1. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Das Image des Angelns?*

ahhhhhh, mit nem Freund nachts mit nem sechserpack jeder, da sitzen und die angeln draußen..rumphilosophieren oder nur schweigen..ab und zu nen zupfer oder nicht.....


----------



## totti25 (6. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Das Image des Angelns?*

ich wurde schon von eine oma fast geschlagen und als mörder bezeichnet und die hat noch gemeint wir angler töten auch schwäne usw,aber ich muss sagen einmal hat mich das auch geholfen weil da haben die tierschützer bei mir geklingelt und wollten nach geld fragen leider hat die letzte ausgabe von blinker aus den briefkastzen geguckt udn die haben mich nur blöd angeschaut und sind gegangen:vik:


----------



## Brikz83 (6. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Das Image des Angelns?*

Heißt deine Oma zufällig Pet(r)a ?


----------



## strawinski (6. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Das Image des Angelns?*

dabei ist doch erwiesen, das es bei den Anglern die meisten toten gibt......Typischer Tod und Unfall........nachts betrunken vom Klapphocker vornüber in den Teich fallen und ertrinken.....ist schon ne echte schande........


----------



## Downbeat (6. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Das Image des Angelns?*

Nachdem hier echt viel Tööt im Trööt geschrieben wurde, lass ich auch mal meinen Senf da.
Das Thema wurde Grundsätzlich ja schon von allen Seiten beleuchtet und so divergend sind meine Erfahrungen auch nicht. In meinem Bekanntenkreis verstehen zwar nicht alle warum ich angle (Den wurmbadenden Hockangler vor Augen) aber alle haben Verständnis und (Gott sei Dank für diese Leute) hat mich noch nie einer als "Tierquäler" oder sowas bezeichnet.
Ausserdem wollen natürlich auch alle was haben wenn`s wieder mal was geräuchertes gibt :vik:

Was ich aber als zeitweiliger Kanalangler sagen kann ist das man vielleicht mal das von Jungpionier gezeichnete Bild des Hundehalters beleuchten sollte, die verdienen auch einen sehr kritischen Blick und bekommen das auch gesagt wenn`s sein muss. Aber alles ander zu dem Thema spar ich mir is zu off-topic.


----------



## strawinski (7. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Das Image des Angelns?*

also ich bemitleide die, die stundenlang bis zur entkräftung umsonst rumjoggen, die, die stundenlang mit nem tier laufen müssen, die, die stundenlang in der kneipe sitzen und immer dasselbe quatschen unsw., unsw. da sitz ich doch einfach nur rum.......oder?


----------



## carp hunter 1994 (7. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Das Image des Angelns?*

Ich bin 16 und ja die dummen Sprüche kommen im Überfluss -.-
Im Freundeskreis kommt immer wieder sowas wie "Eii das ist doch sau langweilig...was willst du denn damit?" oder "Uahh wasn' Lappen ich geh lieber saufen"!
Sowas interssiert mich aber nicht,muss ja niemandem ausser mir gefallen
Wobei ich auch ein paar Freunde habe die sich durchaus dafür interessiern,mich Sachen fragen und auch schon bei ein paar Ansitzen fasziniert dabeigesessen haben und auch selbst mal eine Montage bestückt und ausgeworfen haben(Der eine will jetzt sogar ein Angelschein machen ;D ).Mittlerweile haben mich sogar schon 2 gute Freundinnen von mir gefragt ob sie mitkommen könnten auf ein Angelwochenende und sie sind nicht davor zurückgeschreckt sich nicht zu duschen,sich nicht zu schminken,keine Toilette zu haben und nachts mit Wasserratten Bekanntschaft zu machen!
Ausserdem ist mein bester Freund und Banknachbar in der Schule auch Angler,in meiner Klasse gibt es aber noch 2 die angeln von daher hält es sich in der Schule ganz gut aus 
Meine Mutter findet dass das Angeln sch**** ist,weil ich soviel Geld in Gerät,Futter und andere Ausrüstung stecke!Das Geschrei nach einem 3-tägigen Ansitz ist aber immernoch das beste,wenn ich erkältet nachhause komme  Aber sie akzeptiert dass es mein Hobby ist und das ich mein ganzes Geld dafür ausgebe.

Es kommen Sprüche aber tief im inneren wollen sie bestimmt auch mal gerne angeln gehen,ich weiß es ! 

MfG Maurice


----------



## Anglas (8. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Das Image des Angelns?*

Moin. ich angle jetzt schon seit 3 jahren und man gewöhnt sich dran ..alle wollen mitlerweile mitkommen weil die athmosphäre in den sommernächten so beraubend ist  manchmal kommen von den frauen die üblichen 'angeln ist langweilig' kommentare  musst sie mal mitnehmen dann ändert sich die meinung obwohl angeln mit frauen meiner meinung nach..sinnlos ist  ^^

greets


----------



## Siever (27. Januar 2011)

*AW: Das Image des Angelns?*

Hey Leute! Seit Jahren muss ich mein Hobby vor Arbeitskollegen, Fußballfreunden und Familienmitgliedern rechtfertigen.
Immer wieder stoße ich auf das Vorurteil, Angler seien langweilige Alkoholiker, die nichtstuend aufs Wasser starren usw. . Ich weise immer darauf hin, dass solche Angler nur einen kleinen Teil unserer Gruppe ausmachen.

Heute morgen dann der Schock!
In der Westdeutschen Allgemeinen (WAZ) stand ein Bericht zum Thema Angelverbot in NRW auf der Titelseite! Ich finde es gut, dass ein Bericht übers Angeln so publik gemacht wird, nur leider war das Titelbild dazu eine Katastrophe über das ich mich echt ärger.
Leider gibt es das Bild im Netz nicht, sondern nur den Bericht: http://www.derwesten.de/nachrichten/politik/In-NRW-droht-Angel-Verbot-id4211746.html
Zum Bild: Auf dem Bild saß ein oberkörperfreier Angler in Camouflage-Hose, schön mit Pulle Bier am Ufer. Für jeden Nichtangler mit gängigen Vorurteilen eine klare Bestätigung und durchaus als Pauschalisierung zu sehen.
Schade eigentlich.


----------



## Wiederanfänger (27. Januar 2011)

*AW: Das Image des Angelns?*

Hallo Siever,

das Bild scheint geändert worden zu sein.

Gruß.

Wiederanfänger


----------



## Hannoi1896 (27. Januar 2011)

*AW: Das Image des Angelns?*



carp hunter 1994 schrieb:


> Ich bin 16 und ja die dummen Sprüche kommen im Überfluss -.-
> Im Freundeskreis kommt immer wieder sowas wie "Eii das ist doch sau langweilig...was willst du denn damit?" oder "Uahh wasn' Lappen ich geh lieber saufen"!
> Sowas interssiert mich aber nicht,muss ja niemandem ausser mir gefallen
> Wobei ich auch ein paar Freunde habe die sich durchaus dafür interessiern,mich Sachen fragen und auch schon bei ein paar Ansitzen fasziniert dabeigesessen haben und auch selbst mal eine Montage bestückt und ausgeworfen haben(Der eine will jetzt sogar ein Angelschein machen ;D ).Mittlerweile haben mich sogar schon 2 gute Freundinnen von mir gefragt ob sie mitkommen könnten auf ein Angelwochenende und sie sind nicht davor zurückgeschreckt sich nicht zu duschen,sich nicht zu schminken,keine Toilette zu haben und nachts mit Wasserratten Bekanntschaft zu machen!
> ...



Ging mir früher ähnlich. Nur, dass ich auch sehr viel gesoffen habe in dem Alter :vik:. Trotzdem habe ich aber immer auch Zeit zum Angeln gefunden.


Dass du aber auch Frauen mit Angeln rumbekommst, verdient meine höchste Anerkennung.


----------



## Champagnermädchen (27. Januar 2011)

*AW: Das Image des Angelns?*



Anglas schrieb:


> Moin. ich angle jetzt schon seit 3 jahren und man gewöhnt sich dran ..alle wollen mitlerweile mitkommen weil die athmosphäre in den sommernächten so beraubend ist  manchmal kommen von den frauen die üblichen 'angeln ist langweilig' kommentare  musst sie mal mitnehmen dann ändert sich die meinung obwohl angeln mit frauen meiner meinung nach..sinnlos ist  ^^
> 
> greets


 

hi,

du hast wirklich Pech, daß du nur "sinnlose", sagen wir, da du erst 16 Jahre alt bist, Mädchen kennst 

Aber glaub mal, auch das wird sich sicher noch ändern |wavey:

l.g.


----------



## Rotauge28 (29. Januar 2011)

*AW: Das Image des Angelns?*

Ganz so unrecht hat die Masse der Menschen dann aber doch nicht, sieht man mal von den Klamotten ab, die ich an und für sich nicht für das Problem halte.

Egal an welchem See ich unterwegs bin, und sei es der abgelegenste Waldsee ohne jegliche Straßenanbindung, so finde ich "immer" Müll, der zweifelsfrei von Anglern hinterlassen wurde!

Und da hilft auch das Argument, es seinen doch nur Einzelfälle, nicht weiter.


----------

